# BYC Conversion Questions & Answers (During Conversion)



## Nifty

This is where you can post questions and get answers about the BYC Conversion while we're going through the process.

NOTE: All questions about the conversion (before the conversion) should be posted in this thread: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1172392/bycs-software-conversion-discussion-information


----------



## Miss Lydia

Any idea on when the conversion will happen?


----------



## Debs Flock

The thread on BYC said Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## casportpony

Following.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Hey Deb!! and K.   

I mean WHEN it's really happening?


----------



## casportpony

Hi P!


----------



## Sumi

@Miss Lydia we've been told by the developer that we'll go on Monday or Tuesday and we'll probably be down for a few days while all the bits and pieces get moved, ironed out etc. So, if all goes well, we'll hopefully be on the new platform and ready for everyone to play by next Saturday or Sunday


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i hope it goes quickly and smoothly,  i hate change


----------



## Debs Flock

Sumi said:


> @Miss Lydia we've been told by the developer that we'll go on Monday or Tuesday and we'll probably be down for a few days while all the bits and pieces get moved, ironed out etc. So, if all goes well, we'll hopefully be on the new platform and ready for everyone to play by next Saturday or Sunday



   Oh!  Too long to go without communicating with BYC folks.  Gotta get everyone here!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

can we not do spoilers here??


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> can we not do spoilers here??


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/new-forum-feature-spoilers.28418/


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/new-forum-feature-spoilers.28418/


THANK YOU!!!!! 

still trying to figure it all out, lol


----------



## HeavensHens88

Wow. This is high-tec!


----------



## Latestarter

Just so you know, should you accidentally post duplicate posts, you don't have to ask a moderator to delete them for you. At the bottom of each post you have the option to edit as well as delete the post.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Latestarter said:


> Just so you know, should you accidentally post duplicate posts, you don't have to ask a moderator to delete them for you. At the bottom of each post you have the option to edit as well as delete the post.


one of the things i love!!


----------



## casportpony

Latestarter said:


> Just so you know, should you accidentally post duplicate posts, you don't have to ask a moderator to delete them for you. At the bottom of each post you have the option to edit as well as delete the post.


Well that's way too cool! Thanks!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Following


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Latestarter said:


> Just so you know, should you accidentally post duplicate posts, you don't have to ask a moderator to delete them for you. At the bottom of each post you have the option to edit as well as delete the post.


Interesting, thanks.

Question, is there a rich format on here?


----------



## HeavensHens88

This is quite elating!


Latestarter said:


> Just so you know, should you accidentally post duplicate posts, you don't have to ask a moderator to delete them for you. At the bottom of each post you have the option to edit as well as delete the post.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Sumi said:


> @Miss Lydia we've been told by the developer that we'll go on Monday or Tuesday and we'll probably be down for a few days while all the bits and pieces get moved, ironed out etc. So, if all goes well, we'll hopefully be on the new platform and ready for everyone to play by next Saturday or Sunday


Thanks Sumi!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Latestarter  or @Sumi 
some members are having issues
like @Duluthralphie @Akrnaf2 and @kwhites634
that i know of getting error messages and such


----------



## Miss Lydia

@Duluthralphie Has issues where ever he goes.     LOL


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Miss Lydia said:


> @Duluthralphie Has issues where ever he goes.     LOL


Ralphie has issues, period.


----------



## Nifty

Testing spoilers!



Spoiler: My Spoiler



This is where the spoiler stuff goes!


----------



## Duluthralphie

The confirmation email went to my junk file, I had to searching for it..


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Spoiler: Testing to see if spoiler works for moi



Does it work??


----------



## Duluthralphie

What's a spoiler???? I don't see it..


----------



## Duluthralphie

Valid message here???


----------



## Nifty

DwayneNLiz said:


> @Latestarter  or @Sumi
> some members are having issues
> like @Duluthralphie @Akrnaf2 and @kwhites634
> that i know of getting error messages and such



Some of them have to verify their email address by clicking in the email that we send out to peeps upon registration.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duluthralphie said:


> The confirmation email went to my junk file, I had to searching for it..


lol, i had that problem when i signed up too


Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Spoiler: Testing to see if spoiler works for moi
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work??


 yep!



Duluthralphie said:


> What's a spoiler???? I don't see it..


lol, if you click the brownish box it opens up



Duluthralphie said:


> Valid message here???


  lol i dont see your spoiler except when i am editing my post


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Nifty  is there going to be an App created for the new BYC and for BYH??


----------



## Nifty

DwayneNLiz said:


> @Nifty  is there going to be an App created for the new BYC and for BYH??



We're looking into various options and hope to do that after the dust settles.


----------



## casportpony

Spoiler: Bee Pictures


----------



## Akrnaf2

FINALLY!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Akrnaf2 said:


> FINALLY!!


Yay! You made it Benny!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

How can I change my Avatar?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Akrnaf2 said:


> How can I change my Avatar?


hover your mouse over your name in the top right, a drop down will appear, in the left column 2/3 down is an avatar button


----------



## CarpCharacin

Akrnaf2 said:


> How can I change my Avatar?


Go to your profile and click on your avatar.  That will open an overlay where you can upload a new one.


----------



## Akrnaf2

DwayneNLiz said:


> Yay! You made it Benny!!



It was like crossing the red Sea!  Where are all the emojis?


----------



## Akrnaf2

Found them!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Akrnaf2


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi Benny, Pyxis


----------



## Akrnaf2

Does BYH have 2 configuration like BYC?


----------



## Ducks4us

Following


----------



## CarpCharacin

Akrnaf2 said:


> Does BYH have 2 configuration like BYC?


What do you mean?


----------



## TwoCrows

@casportpony    Nice Bee pics Kathy!


----------



## casportpony

TwoCrows said:


> @casportpony    Nice Bee pics Kathy!


Thanks!


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> @Akrnaf2


 Excellent picture @DwayneNLiz


----------



## Babyandrory

Nifty, My friends and I have a RP going, that won't be deleted, will it?


----------



## Sarkchick

@ Miss Lydia.   I'm so lost.   But I think I finally got here

Linda


----------



## Kiki

Miss Lydia said:


> @Duluthralphie Has issues where ever he goes.     LOL


LOL


----------



## Kiki

poor thing..that Ralphie

Hey Ralph...if you need a new nice friend...I'm here.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> poor thing..that Ralphie
> 
> Hey Ralph...if you need a new nice friend...I'm here.


Ralph, don't trust her, she's from Texas.


----------



## Latestarter

Hey?! What's wrong with Texas?  Welcome all you displaced BYCers!  The site's pretty easy to use, but if you have Q's post and someone will get to them as quick as we can.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Latestarter said:


> Hey?! What's wrong with Texas?  Welcome all you displaced BYCers!  The site's pretty easy to use, but if you have Q's post and someone will get to them as quick as we can.





Latestarter said:


> Hey?! What's wrong with Texas?  Welcome all you displaced BYCers!  The site's pretty easy to use, but if you have Q's post and someone will get to them as quick as we can.


Too hot, much too hot. 
Is there a new posts pop up we can turn on other than the alerts which require reloading?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ralph, don't forget about me. I had issues all over BYC, lol.


----------



## Ferguson K

We're combining?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poka_Doodle said:


> Ralph, don't forget about me. I had issues all over BYC, lol.


What's your BYC username? Same?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> What's your BYC username? Same?


Check out my journal to learn about me and BYC.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Ferguson K said:


> We're combining?


Temporarily. Don't worry, we'll go away soon, lol.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poka_Doodle said:


> Check out my journal to learn about me and BYC.


Where would I find that?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Where would I find that?


We have a journal's section near the bottom of the home page, and in there you can find Poka_Doodle's journal. In my most recent post, I explained my BYC stuff, and how much depression isn't fun.


----------



## casportpony

Poka_Doodle said:


> Check out my journal to learn about me and BYC.


Where/what is your journal?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poka_Doodle said:


> We have a journal's section near the bottom of the home page, and in there you can find Poka_Doodle's journal. In my most recent post, I explained my BYC stuff, and how much depression isn't fun.


Found it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

casportpony said:


> Where/what is your journal?


We have an awesome journals section near the bottom of the home page, and it's in there.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Found it.


Yay! Will you reply to it?


----------



## casportpony

Poka_Doodle said:


> We have an awesome journals section near the bottom of the home page, and it's in there.


This?
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/poka_doodles-journal-lots-and-lots-of-randomness.31510/


----------



## Dozclan12

Hey all!  Cynthia12 here  ..want some fun while waiting on BYC?  Go to Granny's site..go to Random Ramblings, find Granny can't go three days.  lol...crazy folks over there, the fun kind!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

casportpony said:


> This?
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/poka_doodles-journal-lots-and-lots-of-randomness.31510/


Yep!!!


Dozclan12 said:


> Hey all!  Cynthia12 here  ..want some fun while waiting on BYC?  Go to Granny's site..go to Random Ramblings, find Granny can't go three days.  lol...crazy folks over there, the fun kind!


Hey, good to see you. I remember you from the Easter Hatch-A-Long in 2015 I believe it was.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yay! Will you reply to it?


Sure will.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dozclan12 said:


> Hey all!  Cynthia12 here  ..want some fun while waiting on BYC?  Go to Granny's site..go to Random Ramblings, find Granny can't go three days.  lol...crazy folks over there, the fun kind!


Howdy Cyn!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Dozclan12

Well, I thought I posted..been a member for yrs..just haven't posted for over a yr..or two...or whatever.   Nice folks here though.   I just entered a contest since I am going to be here for a while.   Cynthia12 here...
  Hey, if you guys want to have some fun while waiting on BYC..go to Random Ramblings on here..find Granny cant go three days.  Some crazy folks on there, but the fun kind.


----------



## Dozclan12

We have to click on the last page every time we come into a thread?  And, I do miss not seeing who is on the thread we are on at the time.  :/


----------



## mustangrooster

How im going to get used to this i dont know 

..........Is BYC going to be exactly like BYH?


----------



## mustangrooster

S


Dozclan12 said:


> We have to click on the last page every time we come into a thread?  _And, I do miss not seeing who is on the thread we are on at the time.  :/_



Same here........this is going to take a lot of getting used to


----------



## Latestarter

To the best of my knowledge, there's no way to see who's viewing the thread you're in. However, if you click on an active members name (over there ---> on the right on the home page) you can see where they are on the site, unless they're "hiding".

As for new posts, yes, there's a button up top, second row of tabs (below the brown) where you can select "new posts".

Hey there Cyn and all the other newcomers! Welcome!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I could get used to the crowd. Any others still with me?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poka_Doodle said:


> I could get used to the crowd. Any others still with me?


Is it always this quiet here?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Is it always this quiet here?


Yeah, this is really busy to us.


----------



## Latestarter

Considering BYH has like 11,000 members and BYC has like 458 THOUSAND, yeah, we don't clobber the airwaves quite as much


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BYH is basically a village.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

This makes me think of that line from Cheaper by the Dozen -- "Just a partial Gilbreth invasion, ma'am"


----------



## Dozclan12

Latestarter said:


> To the best of my knowledge, there's no way to see who's viewing the thread you're in. However, if you click on an active members name (over there ---> on the right on the home page) you can see where they are on the site, unless they're "hiding".
> 
> As for new posts, yes, there's a button up top, second row of tabs (below the brown) where you can select "new posts".
> 
> Hey there Cyn and all the other newcomers! Welcome!




Ha, actually I'm not a new member..came on here last time BYC modified. lol...I think we will be ok.  Always takes time to get used to new things.  Use it, learn it.    
I saw that button on top for seeing new posts.  I don't think BYC is going to do..everything the same.  They said they are keeping a lot the same way.  Let's hope we see more of the familiar than the unfamiliar.


----------



## Dozclan12

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> Hey, good to see you. I remember you from the Easter Hatch-A-Long in 2015 I believe it was.



Oh, if it was for an Easter Hatch A Long, I'm sure it was me then!


----------



## mymilliefleur

Following.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

mymilliefleur said:


> Following.


Welcome. I remember you from BYC!!!


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sumi said:


> @Miss Lydia we've been told by the developer that we'll go on Monday or Tuesday and we'll probably be down for a few days while all the bits and pieces get moved, ironed out etc. So, if all goes well, we'll hopefully be on the new platform and ready for everyone to play by next Saturday or Sunday



Does this mean that I will not get to read a new Interview on Wednesday morning?
Scott


----------



## Kiki

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Too hot, much too hot.
> Is there a new posts pop up we can turn on other than the alerts which require reloading?


WHAT?
Could you please speak/type in english!

or should I go drink another cup of coffee?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> WHAT?
> Could you please speak/type in english!
> 
> or should I go drink another cup of coffee?


Well, I didn't lapse into French, so I'm pretty sure that's English.... Try the coffee


----------



## Kiki

It worked!

I had to read it out loud.

LOL

I could have sworn it was in a different language the first few times I read it!

I'm cracking up.
< you knocking some sense into me!


----------



## Finnie

OK, I'll try to learn the new format.  But I hate change and I'm worried!  You know what I really don't like so far?  Everyone's avatar comes _above_ their name, so I go to look who is talking, and it's not automatic.  I have to search below the photo for the name, and it's in too small of font.


----------



## Finnie

Maybe my eyes just need to be retrained.


----------



## Finnie

Three days without BYC might actually be a good thing.  Maybe I'll be able to get some work done.  This might be a good time to cut the cord...


----------



## Finnie

The true test though will be if I can stand the mobile version.  I don't even like the BYC mobile version, but I got used to it, since I'm always on my phone.


----------



## Finnie

Sorry for so many posts.  I just want to get my count up to five.  Then it won't seem so pitiful to me.  I think I'll go now and update my information.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> It worked!
> 
> I had to read it out loud.
> 
> LOL
> 
> I could have sworn it was in a different language the first few times I read it!
> 
> I'm cracking up.
> < you knocking some sense into me!


LOL, you silly. Toldja it wasn't French.


----------



## chicken4prez

Subscribing!


----------



## Nifty

A reminder: All questions about the conversion (before the conversion) should be posted in this thread: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1172392/bycs-software-conversion-discussion-information


----------



## casportpony

Finnie said:


> OK, I'll try to learn the new format.  But I hate change and I'm worried!  You know what I really don't like so far?  Everyone's avatar comes _above_ their name, so I go to look who is talking, and it's not automatic.  I have to search below the photo for the name, and it's in too small of font.


If on a computer you can make it bigger by pressing the ctrl and + keys. Ctrl and - keys to make smaller.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Finnie from NE Texas. I know it seems pretty scary but this platform is really pretty user friendly and has some nice things about it. Please browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## Sally Sunshine




----------



## Latestarter

Hey there Sally  Nice of you to drop in  Hope all is well with your world!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sumi said:


> _Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_
> 
> _The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _
> 
> _After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!
> 
> *How to Enter:*_
> 
> Reply to this thread with your caption
> 
> Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
> _That's it! Caption away!!
> 
> Here's the image for this contest:
> View attachment 28667
> 
> If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._





Sally Sunshine said:


>



Shalom SALLY! Nice to see you in our new khaki house!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Welcome Everyone!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Is it started?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Latestarter said:


> Hey there Sally  Nice of you to drop in  Hope all is well with your world!


  LOL Thanks, I guess I HAVE to get used to they layout over here eh?  I dont mind, I never made enough time to mess around and try to find things here.  Getting a kidding kit together today so been all over the inet! fun stuffs!



Akrnaf2 said:


> Shalom SALLY! Nice to see you in our new khaki house!


  khaki house?  Hi Mr. Bennypedia! 



misfitmorgan said:


> Welcome Everyone!!


  Hi MM


----------



## casportpony

Someone want to set up an poultry emergency thread?


----------



## Nifty

FYI: I just put this video together on how to upload images (here and on the new BYC)


----------



## Sally Sunshine

casportpony said:


> Someone want to set up an poultry emergency thread?


  Have at it Kat, let us know on the Education thread here that you made one so we can direct everyone!  <hugs>


----------



## misfitmorgan

Nifty said:


> FYI: I just put this video together on how to upload images (here and on the new BYC)


 
The video doesnt show for me but that is probly my firewall at work.


----------



## Kiki

I just read a post, that I can NOT find again.....
It mentioned something about the top left corner of ones avatar picture being green when they are online or on that particular thread at that moment.
Is this true?

@granny hatchet this may be the way to see who is on your thread??


----------



## misfitmorgan

Yes, it is green when they are online.


----------



## misfitmorgan

If you go to the main BYH page and look on the right hand side there is also a list of who all is on  BYH atm.


----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## sunflour

misfitmorgan said:


> If you go to the main BYH page and look on the right hand side there is also a list of who all is on  BYH atm.
> View attachment 32442



And it does seem the Robots are the most on-line at all times.  You can click on those to see who they are.  Likely we had those already, but they were not shown in the counts?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Sarkchick said:


> @ Miss Lydia.   I'm so lost.   But I think I finally got here
> 
> Linda


Well you found me I am still looking. lol  and I see Duck4us made it too yay!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

sunflour said:


> And it does seem the Robots are the most on-line at all times.  You can click on those to see who they are.  Likely we had those already, but they were not shown in the counts?



Yes, they are things like search engines and google info stuffs. I believe those also count if someone searches a random topic and clicks "to go to that page" and reads the info.....like we all do with all internet searches lol. Yes they have always been there on any site, at least for the past 10yrs or more.


----------



## Nifty

FYI, I may not be able to read / answer all questions while we're in the middle of the conversion, but I'll try to post updates here: 
*BackYard Chickens Conversion Progress, Updates, & Discussion Thread*


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Nifty said:


> FYI, I may not be able to read / answer all questions while we're in the middle of the conversion, but I'll try to post updates here:
> *BackYard Chickens Conversion Progress, Updates, & Discussion Thread*



I'm not surprised you won't have time, it's a massive move 

Good Luck @Nifty I hope it all goes as smooth as possible


----------



## DwayneNLiz

mustangrooster said:


> How im going to get used to this i dont know
> 
> ..........Is BYC going to be exactly like BYH?


 Rob said he was making it as close as possible, look at the video he posted of how to upload photos - thats the new site that he is using



Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, this is really busy to us.


LOL!



Scottcaddy said:


> Does this mean that I will not get to read a new Interview on Wednesday morning?
> Scott


 @Sumi i am sure will make sure to upload it as soon as we are back up, there there scott



Finnie said:


> Three days without BYC might actually be a good thing.  Maybe I'll be able to get some work done.  This might be a good time to cut the cord...


   cut the cord!!! NEVER!! lol



casportpony said:


> Someone want to set up an poultry emergency thread?


Yes please!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I never get thirteen alerts unless I've been gone for couple days, not a half hour.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Poka_Doodle said:


> I never get thirteen alerts unless I've been gone for couple days, not a half hour.


i just had 58 
lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

DwayneNLiz said:


> i just had 58
> lol


If I'm gone for a week I get twenty. This is super scary for me.


----------



## caychris

With the Site in Read Only apparently you can still PM from your message box on BYC not sure if that is an oversite or not


----------



## Nifty

Ya, there are still some things you can do, but keep in mind:

*ANYTHING YOU POST, UPLOAD, DO, on the old site from 11:00 am PST on will be totally deleted.* (basically it won't be in the export we just did).


----------



## caychris

Nifty said:


> Ya, there are still some things you can do, but keep in mind:
> 
> *ANYTHING YOU POST, UPLOAD, DO, on the old site from 11:00 am PST on will be totally deleted.* (basically it won't be in the export we just did).


Ok just sent messages to friends who were on vacation


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sally! ?מה נשמע


----------



## Akrnaf2

I see my Avatar and underneath it is written "exploring the pasture " and I think that they don't belong to each other!


----------



## Nifty

FYI: For those inundated with alerts, you can choose which to receive. For example, I turned off "like" alerts (you know, because I'm SOOOOO popular):


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Nifty , i cant get onto BYC




not even in read-only


----------



## Nifty

Hmm... it's loading for me. Try clearing your browser cache and try again.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Nifty said:


> Hmm... it's loading for me. Try clearing your browser cache and try again.


i use incognito, so there shouldnt be anything but i will try it


----------



## Finnie

Nifty said:


> FYI: For those inundated with alerts, you can choose which to receive. For example, I turned off "like" alerts (you know, because I'm SOOOOO popular):
> 
> View attachment 32481


Hm. I tried to only turn on alerts for getting quoted or PMs, but it is sending me an email every time someone posts in all my watched threads. I tried to turn that off, but for whatever reason, it's not helping.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Finnie said:


> Hm. I tried to only turn on alerts for getting quoted or PMs, but it is sending me an email every time someone posts in all my watched threads. I tried to turn that off, but for whatever reason, it's not helping.


click the watch thread button and unwatch then re-watch it and when the window pops up it will ask you with or without emails


----------



## DwayneNLiz

same thing with firefox


----------



## Finnie

DwayneNLiz said:


> Nifty , i cant get onto BYC
> 
> View attachment 32482
> 
> not even in read-only





Nifty said:


> Hmm... it's loading for me. Try clearing your browser cache and try again.



Do you have any BYC pages bookmarked? Try going to it that way. I have one page that was open to my subscriptions, but it turned blue with the off line message, and gives me no options for accessing BYC. But I clicked on one of my bookmarks, and that took me to the correct page. 

I can send you a link, if it will help.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Finnie said:


> Do you have any BYC pages bookmarked? Try going to it that way. I have one page that was open to my subscriptions, but it turned blue with the off line message, and gives me no options for accessing BYC. But I clicked on one of my bookmarks, and that took me to the correct page.
> 
> I can send you a link, if it will help.


no, no bookmarks for anything  i wonder if i can get on with my phone


----------



## Finnie

DwayneNLiz said:


> no, no bookmarks for anything  i wonder if i can get on with my phone



That's what I'm doing. Haven't even tried the PC yet. 

Thanks for the tip, I found the button to manage watched threads and chose disable email notifications.


----------



## Finnie

DwayneNLiz said:


> no, no bookmarks for anything  i wonder if i can get on with my phone



See if this link will get you there:  http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/

Man, I keep hitting the quote button and waiting, expecting the quote to show up in the reply field, and then realize I have to click in two more places to get the quote in there!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

nope not on my phone either

BYC hates me!!!     it's mad that i came over here


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Finnie said:


> See if this link will get you there:  http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/
> 
> Man, I keep hitting the quote button and waiting, expecting the quote to show up in the reply field, and then realize I have to click in two more places to get the quote in there!


holy Cannoli Batman, it worked!! thanks!!!


----------



## chickadoodles

I am not sure if my limited internet will let me on this site. I have tried using this site before and I could hardly get it to load due to all the active ads eating up my data. I only get 17 gigs per month. I would hate to lose my membership on BYC.


----------



## Finnie




----------



## Nifty

chickadoodles said:


> I am not sure if my limited internet will let me on this site. I have tried using this site before and I could hardly get it to load due to all the active ads eating up my data. I only get 17 gigs per month. I would hate to lose my membership on BYC.



There shouldn't be more ads here than on BYC and vice versa... at least not enough that it should make much difference.

If your bandwidth limit is severely impacted by ads (which it shouldn't), you can buy/win/earn a GFM that will turn ads of for you.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Nifty said:


> There shouldn't be more ads here than on BYC and vice versa... at least not enough that it should make much difference.
> 
> If your bandwidth limit is severely impacted by ads (which it shouldn't), you can buy/win/earn a GFM that will turn ads of for you.



@chickadoodles  the GFM is worth every penny!!!


----------



## Nifty

Finnie said:


> Man, I keep hitting the quote button and waiting, expecting the quote to show up in the reply field, and then realize I have to click in two more places to get the quote in there!



It's easy, here's a quick video:


----------



## chickadoodles

DwayneNLiz said:


> @chickadoodles  the GFM is worth every penny!!!


Thank you but I am on disability and a tight budget.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

chickadoodles said:


> Thank you but I am on disability and a tight budget.


completely understandable, but you can also get them for free by doing contests, like the caption contests and stuff
  good luck!!


----------



## chickadoodles

Nifty said:


> There shouldn't be more ads here than on BYC and vice versa... at least not enough that it should make much difference.
> 
> If your bandwidth limit is severely impacted by ads (which it shouldn't), you can buy/win/earn a GFM that will turn ads of for you.


I tried getting on this site several times last year and my internet would not load the pages. But I did not have any problems on BYC. 
I could try to earn a gf membership. Thank you


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi to all my BYC friends. I came over so I was able to join in the conversations instead of only reading while BYC goes through the conversion.


----------



## Finnie

Nifty said:


> It's easy, here's a quick video:


Thank you! Thank you!

I was doing it the multi quote way for even single quotes. The reply button is what I should have used. And that option to highlight parts- wow- that's going to be fun to use!


----------



## aart

Conversion by immersion....following here along to learn about the new platform.

Didn't realize just how addicted I am to BYC for interaction/life distraction on and off thruout the day until it was no longer available.


----------



## kdogg331

aart said:


> Conversion by immersion....following here along to learn about the new platform.
> 
> Didn't realize just how addicted I am to BYC for interaction/life distraction on and off thruout the day until it was no longer available.



Same! I wasn't going to join but I guess I'm more addicted than I thought.


----------



## aart

So 'watched threads' isn't like 'subscription list'.....
...only shows up to 20 threads and only show the ones with new posts?
I don't like that.


----------



## kdogg331

aart said:


> So 'watched threads' isn't like 'subscription list'.....
> ...only shows up to 20 threads and only show the ones with new posts?
> I don't like that.



I hadn't noticed but if so, that's horrible.  

Also I know it's just a few days and I know what to do but can I PM you a quick question about Penny? Don't wanna start a whole new thread for just a few days


----------



## kdogg331

If not, totally cool. I just didn't wanna hijack this thread ha


----------



## sunflour

kdogg331 said:


> but can I PM



Do you mind telling how to PM?  All I have found is what I think is a public message board in the member's profile.


----------



## kdogg331

sunflour said:


> Do you mind telling how to PM?  All I have found is what I think is a public message board in the member's profile.



They're called conversations here but I'm used to saying PM hah and if you click on your name, there should be an option to view conversations. You can also click the user's name and hit start conversation


----------



## sunflour

Thank you.


----------



## SSLM

chickadoodles said:


> I am not sure if my limited internet will let me on this site. I have tried using this site before and I could hardly get it to load due to all the active ads eating up my data. I only get 17 gigs per month. I would hate to lose my membership on BYC.



@chickadoodles 
Go to https://adblockplus.org/  It is free to use with your regular browser.  Download and it will remove the ads for you.  Free.  You just have to get the version that is for your particular browser.


----------



## Kiki

Is is just us crazy chicken people that are nuts?


----------



## SSLM

PS:  If you do come to a page that you WANT to see the ads, you can click on the ABP at the top of your browser and shut it off for that particular page/site, etc.


----------



## chickadoodles

Thank you SSLM! Your so sweet. Can you help me find the old folks home page from BYC?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

aart said:


> Conversion by immersion....following here along to learn about the new platform.
> 
> Didn't realize just how addicted I am to BYC for interaction/life distraction on and off thruout the day until it was no longer available.


X2


----------



## SSLM

I don't know if they've started one here for the old folks home...maybe someone else knows but I don't see it.

But you could check out Granny's thread which has moved here temporarily...

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/granny-cant-go-3-days.35853/page-34#post-495036


----------



## chickadoodles

SSLM said:


> I don't know if they've started one here for the old folks home...maybe someone else knows but I don't see it.
> 
> But you could check out Granny's thread which has moved here temporarily...
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/granny-cant-go-3-days.35853/page-34#post-495036



Thank you so much I will check it out.


----------



## aart

aart said:


> So 'watched threads' isn't like 'subscription list'.....
> ...only shows up to 20 threads and only show the ones with new posts?
> I don't like that.


Ah...you can click 'all watched threads' by clicking 'there more be to view'....
....but still only _20?!_
Well, maybe that will be enough.....time will tell.
We'll see how well it updates, if threads with new posts rise to top of list.


----------



## aart

kdogg331 said:


> I hadn't noticed but if so, that's horrible.
> 
> Also I know it's just a few days and I know what to do but can I PM you a quick question about Penny? Don't wanna start a whole new thread for just a few days


Might as well start a new thread, could be more than a few days IMHO.
There's a couple other that have started.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

So a message on BYH is the equivalent to a post on BYC?


----------



## kdogg331

sunflour said:


> Thank you.



No problem.  



aart said:


> Ah...you can click 'all watched threads' by clicking 'there more be to view'....
> ....but still only _20?!_
> Well, maybe that will be enough.....time will tell.
> We'll see how well it updates, if threads with new posts rise to top of list.



Hmmm I have more than 20 in mine? And it shows threads with no new posts too



aart said:


> Might as well start a new thread, could be more than a few days IMHO.
> There's a couple other that have started.



Hmm, good point. I'll start one! She puffed up and hissed at me today


----------



## Nifty

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> So a message on BYH is the equivalent to a post on BYC?



Yup!


----------



## aart

kdogg331 said:


> Hmmm I have more than 20 in mine? And it shows threads with no new posts too


Well, I haven't 'watched' more than 4 so far.....I better get busy, eh.

Quoting this makes me realize something else...wonder if nested quotes can happen here.
Pretty essential, IMO, in a busy chat thread with multiple conversations goin' on.


----------



## kdogg331

aart said:


> Well, I haven't 'watched' more than 4 so far.....I better get busy, eh.
> 
> Quoting this makes me realize something else...wonder if nested quotes can happen here.
> Pretty essential, IMO, in a busy chat thread with multiple conversations goin' on.




That's probably why then! I have probably 24 or 25 but most are really old from when I used to come on here haha

Not sure about nested quotes but that's a good idea.


----------



## casportpony

aart said:


> Well, I haven't 'watched' more than 4 so far.....I better get busy, eh.
> 
> Quoting this makes me realize something else...wonder if nested quotes can happen here.
> Pretty essential, IMO, in a busy chat thread with multiple conversations goin' on.


I'd also like to know... haven't figured out if nesting is an option.


----------



## kdogg331

Actually maybe instead of making a specific thread about it, I'll just talk about it in my chat thread.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> Actually maybe instead of making a specific thread about it, I'll just talk about it in my chat thread.


You should have made your chat thread a "come learn stuff from me" thread for us shell shocked individuals.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Actually now that I think about it, I think this is how you feel after you are dead and are trying to figure all that out.


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> You should have made your chat thread a "come learn stuff from me" thread for us shell shocked individuals.





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Actually now that I think about it, I think this is how you feel after you are dead and are trying to figure all that out.



LOL you're welcome to ask any questions and I'm happy to teach! The chat thread is and can be about anything! 

Btw, just posted a (imo) hilarious story about Penny. She puffed up at me twice today and screamed as I carried her out


----------



## Finnie

aart said: ↑
Well, I haven't 'watched' more than 4 so far.....I better get busy, eh.

Quoting this makes me realize something else...wonder if nested quotes can happen here.
Pretty essential, IMO, in a busy chat thread with multiple conversations goin' on.
Click to expand...
I'd also like to know... haven't figured out if nesting is an option.

Nesting doesn't appear to be an option.   I just tried it, and it left out aart's part of the quote.  I highlighted it all, and the quote option button didn't pop up.  To get what I just put, I had to copy and paste it all, and you can see that it's not the same. Plus it would not work to copy and paste whole messages on an iPhone.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Finnie said:


> aart said: ↑
> Well, I haven't 'watched' more than 4 so far.....I better get busy, eh.
> 
> Quoting this makes me realize something else...wonder if nested quotes can happen here.
> Pretty essential, IMO, in a busy chat thread with multiple conversations goin' on.
> Click to expand...
> I'd also like to know... haven't figured out if nesting is an option.
> 
> Nesting doesn't appear to be an option.   I just tried it, and it left out aart's part of the quote.  I highlighted it all, and the quote option button didn't pop up.  To get what I just put, I had to copy and paste it all, and you can see that it's not the same. Plus it would not work to copy and paste whole messages on an iPhone.


Arrg, my head is going to explode.￼ I know nothing.


----------



## Finnie

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Arrg, my head is going to explode.￼ I know nothing.


It will get easier.  Nifty keeps posting video tutorials.  Did you see the one about quoting?


----------



## holm25

Hola fellow BYC peeps


----------



## Finnie

Hmm, I just noticed there's not an option for "search this thread".  That's pretty vital.  I just tried to find something that I know is a few pages back in this thread, but I can't.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

holm25 said:


> Hola fellow BYC peeps


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Finnie said:


> It will get easier.  Nifty keeps posting video tutorials.  Did you see the one about quoting?


No I didn't, I will have to check it out, thank you.


----------



## Finnie

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> No I didn't, I will have to check it out, thank you.


Good luck finding it.  I've been playing around with the search engine, and it is nothing like the awesome one we had on BYC.  It's actually like most other forums I've been on- frustrating.  I think one of the most useful features of (the old) BYC was how you could type sentences in the search engine, and it would bring up things that actually pertained to that sentence.  In most other forums, it is strictly keyword only.  So it brings up every thread with the keyword, even if the context is completely wrong.

I do hope we can keep our old search engine.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Finnie said:


> Good luck finding it.  I've been playing around with the search engine, and it is nothing like the awesome one we had on BYC.  It's actually like most other forums I've been on- frustrating.  I think one of the most useful features of (the old) BYC was how you could type sentences in the search engine, and it would bring up things that actually pertained to that sentence.  In most other forums, it is strictly keyword only.  So it brings up every thread with the keyword, even if the context is completely wrong.
> 
> I do hope we can keep our old search engine.


I can't find nothing with the search either. I read about Nifty taking suggestions for a video, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Finnie

Good night folks.  I've got to go to bed.  I've been up since 4 this morning.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Aryn and Kim Page

Hello when I'll BYC be back? Btw I'm SomeHotChick on BYC. How is everyone?


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

I feel like I'm going through withdrawal!!


----------



## Nifty

Finnie said:


> Good luck finding it.  I've been playing around with the search engine, and it is nothing like the awesome one we had on BYC.  It's actually like most other forums I've been on- frustrating.  I think one of the most useful features of (the old) BYC was how you could type sentences in the search engine, and it would bring up things that actually pertained to that sentence.  In most other forums, it is strictly keyword only.  So it brings up every thread with the keyword, even if the context is completely wrong.
> 
> I do hope we can keep our old search engine.



I know it's frustrating when search doesn't work like it's supposed to.

We'll be installing a different search system on the new BYC that we hope will be better than the search here and as good (or better) than the old BYC.


----------



## babsbag

Then you can install a good search system on BYH when you get it all figured out on BYC.


----------



## Nifty

babsbag said:


> Then you can install a good search system on BYH when you get it all figured out on BYC.



Exactly!


----------



## WVduckchick

Nifty said:


> It's easy, here's a quick video:



here's the quoting video for those looking for it


----------



## WVduckchick

i can't find a "clear the editor" option. Apparently I type alot, then change my mind.


----------



## Finnie

casportpony said:


> I'd also like to know... haven't figured out if nesting is an option.


Now that I've had a gander at some of the monster threads we BYCers have already made here, I am really missing the nested quotes! There's no way I can read 15 pages of new posts. But I skim. And many of the quotes that people respond to don't make sense because none of the previous quotes are nested in.

I know it could sometimes get tedious if people quoted huge "nests" unnecessarily, but not having the option at all isn't good.


----------



## WVduckchick

Finnie said:


> Now that I've had a gander at some of the monster threads we BYCers have made here, I am really missing the nested quotes! There's no way I can read 15 pages of new posts. But I skim. And many of the quotes that people respond to don't make sense because none of the previous quotes are nested in.
> 
> I know it could sometimes get tedious if people quoted huge "nests" unnecessarily, but not having the option at all isn't good.



scroll back a couple posts. I quoted Nifty's tutorial about the same time you posted.


----------



## Finnie

WVduckchick said:


> scroll back a couple posts. I quoted Nifty's tutorial about the same time you posted.


Here is a perfect example. You have to do a lot of scrolling back and forth to figure out who is talking to who about what. 

Btw, thank you for locating the video and bringing it forward!


----------



## Finnie

Nifty said:


> Exactly!



I want to make a point of telling you what an awesome job you are doing. Up till 2am!! I hope you have a lot of help. 

I think we may come across as a bunch of whiners, when mainly what (some of us) are trying to do is figure out what is new and different and ask questions about it. 

I can't believe the number of posts you personally respond to! You are doing a great job, and I hope you know how much appreciated you are.


----------



## aart

Finnie said:


> I know it could sometimes get tedious if people quoted huge "nests" unnecessarily, but not having the option at all isn't good.


Those quotes and nests could be edited for clarity/brevity, many did not understand that...or maybe it didn't work on mobile.<shrugs>



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Arrg, my head is going to explode.￼ I know nothing.


Just gonna take time and practice...hang in there.



Finnie said:


> Hmm, I just noticed there's not an option for "search this thread".  That's pretty vital.  I just tried to find something that I know is a few pages back in this thread, but I can't.


You can pick that option when you use the search at the upper right of the page, drop down allows several choices including advanced search.



Nifty said:


> I know it's frustrating when search doesn't work like it's supposed to.
> We'll be installing a different search system on the new BYC that we hope will be better than the search here and as good (or better) than the old BYC.


Not that the BYC search was that great anyway, the advanced with titles only was the best option IMO.


----------



## Finnie

BTW, I love it that the emojis show up on mobile!!



(Now if only they had the bunny!)


----------



## Finnie

aart said:


> Those quotes and nests could be edited for clarity/brevity, many did not understand that...or maybe it didn't work on mobile.<shrugs>



Yes, on mobile, it's very hard to highlight and delete large amounts of text. So it's pretty much quote it all, or don't quote.


----------



## aart

Finnie said:


> BTW, I love it that the emojis show up on mobile!!(Now if only they had the bunny!)


Does not like gif smileys, especially a bunch of them<rolleyes>(see old school)..always edit them out  where's the wink?!?  wants the old classics.


----------



## aart

Finnie said:


> Yes, on mobile, it's very hard to highlight and delete large amounts of text. So it's pretty much quote it all, or don't quote.


SMH...mobile software lacks much IMO.....but then I don't have one of the 'smart'thingys....haha! I use laptop and a mouse<gasp>can't do CADD with a touch pad let alone a touch screen.



aart said:


> Does not like gif smileys, especially a bunch of them<rolleyes>(see old school)..always edit them out  where's the wink?!?  wants the old classics.


Keyed in the wink and that goofy thing showed up.


----------



## Finnie

Here's another example of why nested quotes are important. I copied and pasted this from BYC. :




#35800 of 3587004/30/17
Nortonlee

Quote:
Originally Posted by *texasgal* 



I have *ONE* .. LOL.


newly hatched







2weeks











3.5 weeks











4.5 weeks











And the realization sinks in ...  he's a boy.



Any help on the color would be great ..  he's either wheaten or blue wheaten or splash weaten..
(End of nested quote by texasgal)


Beginning of the second quoted part, by Nortonlee:
how can you tell it's a boy
(End of both nested quotes- they didn't paste like I expected.)

Now, with no nesting, if anyone then quoted this, only "how can you tell it's a boy" would show up and all of the pictures would be gone. If it was pages later, you wouldn't be able to go back and find the pictures. Your only hope of making sense of it would depend on how the person who quoted last answered. What if they said "look at the comb".

I only bring up the example because I didn't realize how much I rely on the nested quotes until the question was brought up.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

aart said:


> So 'watched threads' isn't like 'subscription list'.....
> ...only shows up to 20 threads and only show the ones with new posts?
> I don't like that.


 watched threads is the same as subscriptions, you can also watch forums



aart said:


> Ah...you can click 'all watched threads' by clicking 'there more be to view'....
> ....but still only _20?!_
> Well, maybe that will be enough.....time will tell.
> We'll see how well it updates, if threads with new posts rise to top of list.


you have to click the show all button at the bottom of the list, also the little blue dot to the left of the thread title will bring you to the last read quote you left off on



holm25 said:


> Hola fellow BYC peeps


 Hi!




WVduckchick said:


> i can't find a "clear the editor" option. Apparently I type alot, then change my mind.


  



Finnie said:


> BTW, I love it that the emojis show up on mobile!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Now if only they had the bunny!)


 nifty said the bunny is coming over!!


----------



## aart

Yep, it stinks.


----------



## Finnie

Arrg! I'm still having problems with the notifications. I got it to stop emailing me for every new post, but now it doesn't email _anything!_ I'd like to get emails if I'm quoted or mentioned, so those can get my attention. 

It also seems that you have to reset how you watch every thread individually. I posted in a new thread, and that started the many emails back up again (for that thread until I reset it). Is this going to be a constant problem? 

No wonder the byh folks are in a tizzy about their calm peaceful forum suddenly being lit up by us BYCers.


----------



## sunflour

DwayneNLiz said:


> nifty said the bunny is coming over!!


----------



## Finnie

"you have to click the show all button at the bottom of the list, also the little blue dot to the left of the thread title will bring you to the last read quote you left off on"

It's too bad it doesn't just remember you and take you to the  first unread post automatically. If there is no blue dot, I keep forgetting that I have to click on the last page number instead of the title.


----------



## Finnie

sunflour said:


> View attachment 32707



X2 ! Yay!


----------



## Finnie

Wait... X2 to what?!  Miss those nested quotes!


----------



## WVduckchick

Finnie said:


> Arrg! I'm still having problems with the notifications. I got it to stop emailing me for every new post, but now it doesn't email _anything!_ I'd like to get emails if I'm quoted or mentioned, so those can get my attention.
> 
> It also seems that you have to reset how you watch every thread individually. I posted in a new thread, and that started the many emails back up again (for that thread until I reset it). Is this going to be a constant problem?
> 
> No wonder the byh folks are in a tizzy about their calm peaceful forum suddenly being lit up by us BYCers.



There are a couple different spots.  Most are under "Alert Preferences", but also "Preferences" and "Contact Details"


----------



## WVduckchick

Now I'm having a MAJOR lag while typing!


----------



## Finnie

One thing is, practicing here on BYH is giving us a great education, and when BYC comes back on, a lot of us will be able to help the other members without Nifty having to do it all.


----------



## aart

sunflour said:


> View attachment 32707


Ack...that one?!?
Scary rabbit! 
I kinda liked the little white bunny...shook its butt? haha!


----------



## Finnie

WVduckchick said:


> There are a couple different spots.  Most are under "Alert Preferences", but also "Preferences" and "Contact Details"


Contact details you say... Thanks! I've missed that one. I'll check it now.


----------



## Finnie

Finnie said:


> Contact details you say... Thanks! I've missed that one. I'll check it now.


Oh, I didn't miss that. I configured that one already. It doesn't affect what types of notifications you get by email. Oh well.


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I can't find nothing with the search either. I read about Nifty taking suggestions for a video, but I haven't found it yet.


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/help-needed-byc-instruction-video-suggestions.35933/


----------



## kdogg331

aart said:


> Those quotes and nests could be edited for clarity/brevity, many did not understand that...or maybe it didn't work on mobile.<shrugs>
> 
> Just gonna take time and practice...hang in there.
> 
> You can pick that option when you use the search at the upper right of the page, drop down allows several choices including advanced search.
> 
> Not that the BYC search was that great anyway, the advanced with titles only was the best option IMO.





Finnie said:


> Yes, on mobile, it's very hard to highlight and delete large amounts of text. So it's pretty much quote it all, or don't quote.





aart said:


> SMH...mobile software lacks much IMO.....but then I don't have one of the 'smart'thingys....haha! I use laptop and a mouse<gasp>can't do CADD with a touch pad let alone a touch screen.
> 
> Keyed in the wink and that goofy thing showed up.



I personally find it really easy to copy paste on mobile but I'm also on my phone all the time/grew up with the technology haha well, not like these kids now with iPhones. I do still remember when internet was new and phones were too and I think it was before we had iPhones but we had iPods eventually haha. I didn't get a cell phone till 8th grade and it was one of those brick Nokia ones. Other kids did get one in like 6th or 7th grade and had flip phones but my parent's wouldn't aha but oh well. But anyway, it's hard to copy cause it copies too much and I can't get it right but yeah.



Finnie said:


> Arrg! I'm still having problems with the notifications. I got it to stop emailing me for every new post, but now it doesn't email _anything!_ I'd like to get emails if I'm quoted or mentioned, so those can get my attention.
> 
> It also seems that you have to reset how you watch every thread individually. I posted in a new thread, and that started the many emails back up again (for that thread until I reset it). Is this going to be a constant problem?
> 
> No wonder the byh folks are in a tizzy about their calm peaceful forum suddenly being lit up by us BYCers.



Yeah me too. I personally don't want any emails though but I did notice there seem to be less options here and the settings are all over the place.


----------



## babsbag

Finnie said:


> I think we may come across as a bunch of whiners, when mainly what (some of us) are trying to do is figure out what is new and different and ask questions about it.



When I first joined BYC is was a different format than what it is right now, (or what it was before this conversion). At some point I moved on to BYH, (Goats are harder to raise than chickens  and I had more questions) but I would go back to BYC on occasion but I never liked or felt comfortable with the "new" layout of the site and I was never on there long enough to get used to it. Then BYH changed too. Somethings I like more, some I don't. But you learn to live with what you are given. I learned a long time ago not to whine about changes...sometimes that whining can get you "volunteered" for a new "job".  Always be careful what you wish for. 

What I do like is that @Nifty is always looking for ways to improve the forums, for that I am grateful, makes me exercise those brain cells.


----------



## aart

I'll whine a little.....then find a way forward.


----------



## Debs Flock

What's the difference between a forum and a thread?


----------



## kdogg331

Debs Flock said:


> What's the difference between a forum and a thread?



A forum can refer to the whole website (we're on a herd forum/chicken forum, etc.) Or about a specific section, like say the Random Ramblings section, and a thread is a specific topic or post. So like this one we're in is a thread, or someonez chat thread etc.

Forum - general/overall topic.

Thread - the specific things people start 

Hope that helps


----------



## Nifty

Finnie said:


> I want to make a point of telling you what an awesome job you are doing. Up till 2am!! I hope you have a lot of help.
> 
> I think we may come across as a bunch of whiners, when mainly what (some of us) are trying to do is figure out what is new and different and ask questions about it.
> 
> I can't believe the number of posts you personally respond to! You are doing a great job, and I hope you know how much appreciated you are.



Ahh... thank you for the nice comments!!! 

I do what I can to help out our amazing communities. I'm (we're all) lucky to have INCREDIBLE moderators and members that make it all possible!


----------



## Debs Flock

kdogg331 said:


> A forum can refer to the whole website (we're on a herd forum/chicken forum, etc.) Or about a specific section, like say the Random Ramblings section, and a thread is a specific topic or post. So like this one we're in is a thread, or someonez chat thread etc.
> 
> Forum - general/overall topic.
> 
> Thread - the specific things people start
> 
> Hope that helps



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## kdogg331

Debs Flock said:


> Perfect, thank you!



No problem!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Okay I popped over at BYC, and I had messages waiting. I even answered them. Both know nothing of the conversion, one was wondering why they couldn't post. So I guess it ain't all down.


----------



## kdogg331

Wow weird! Nifty must have forgotten that? But I think any messages after they shut it down wont be tramsferred


----------



## Nifty

Nope, we're just limited in what we can make "read only" or not.

So, just be WARNED, that ANYTHING you post on the old site since yesterday will NOT be converted over. That includes any PM's


----------



## Nifty

Ok, here's a fun teaser for y'all of just some of the fun stuff we're adding 

(because you guys "like" so much)


----------



## kdogg331

Nifty said:


> Nope, we're just limited in what we can make "read only" or not.
> 
> So, just be WARNED, that ANYTHING you post on the old site since yesterday will NOT be converted over. That includes any PM's



Ohhh okay, that makes sense!

I just haven't even tried to go on there, having too much fun here


----------



## kdogg331

Nifty said:


> Ok, here's a fun teaser for y'all of just some of the fun stuff we're adding
> 
> (because you guys "like" so much)




Awesome!


----------



## aart

Nifty said:


> Ok, here's a fun teaser for y'all of just some of the fun stuff we're adding
> 
> (because you guys "like" so much)


Haha!! So you're having some fun as well as working yer butt off!
Oh the soothing color scheme of our beloved BYC....sigh.


----------



## babsbag

@Nifty made this comment in another thread and I had to laugh..._* 

BYC is a beast, so it will be running completely independent of the other sites and will be spread between multiple servers.
*_
Is he trying to tell us that BYC members are as chatting as their chickens?_* *_


----------



## Nifty

yes, yes I am


----------



## babsbag

@Nifty,  I would love to know the history of these sites.


----------



## Nifty

babsbag said:


> @Nifty,  I would love to know the history of these sites.



Well, you see... when a Mommy website and a Daddy website fall in love, they get married... then after a little bit of time, their love creates a brand new baby website!

(now go talk to your mother about the rest)


----------



## Mother Hen

I think I'm just as chatty as my chickens and sometimes I think I'm worse then them.


----------



## Wandercreek

Nifty said:


> Well, you see... when a Mommy website and a Daddy website fall in love, they get married... then after a little bit of time ...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'll be telling some chatty chick person to head your way next week.


----------



## Mother Hen

If it's me than yup I'm heading back to NYC next week even though I'll still stop by this site for a visit every now and then.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Nifty said:


> Well, you see... when a Mommy website and a Daddy website fall in love, they get married... then after a little bit of time, their love creates a brand new baby website!
> 
> (now go talk to your mother about the rest)


NIFTY!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

sunflour said:


> Do you mind telling how to PM?  All I have found is what I think is a public message board in the member's profile.



You still can PM with BYC.


----------



## babsbag

Nifty said:


> Well, you see... when a Mommy website and a Daddy website fall in love, they get married... then after a little bit of time, their love creates a brand new baby website!
> 
> (now go talk to your mother about the rest)



Well it is hard to raise livestock and not know about the birds and the bees, but I had no idea that it worked with websites too.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Nifty said:


> Well, you see... when a Mommy website and a Daddy website fall in love, they get married... then after a little bit of time, their love creates a brand new baby website!
> 
> (now go talk to your mother about the rest)


I really hope that the baby website won't suffer from some genetic or chromosomal  syndromes!


----------



## wishing4wings

Is there any way to get your watched forums/threads to come up on the list even if there are no unread posts? 

Also, is there a way to search within a thread?


----------



## kdogg331

Mine comes up automatically but you have to hit view all watched threads and it should be there


----------



## wishing4wings

Thank you, kdogg!   Any idea about thread searches?


----------



## Akrnaf2

Any info about the new BYC?


----------



## Nifty

I posted this earlier:

Wow, the data is loading SUPER slowly, but it's coming along!

For fun, here's a sneak peak. This is the very first public thread ever posted on BYC back on January 11, 2007!

This is what it looks like on the new BYC!


----------



## Finnie

Akrnaf2 said:


> You still can PM with BYC.


Yes, but they won't be saved.  Which doesn't matter to me.



wishing4wings said:


> Thank you, kdogg!   Any idea about thread searches?


They don't exist here.  You have to use the main search bar.

Edit:  Oh! I just noticed something!!  They do exist here.  When you use the main search bar, there is a check box that comes up where you can select Search This Thread Only!

I love that I keep  discovering things.


----------



## Finnie

Nifty assures us we will get a good search engine:



Nifty said:


> I know it's frustrating when search doesn't work like it's supposed to.
> 
> We'll be installing a different search system on the new BYC that we hope will be better than the search here and as good (or better) than the old BYC.


----------



## Finnie

Finnie said:


> Now, with no nesting, if anyone then quoted this, only "how can you tell it's a boy" would show up and all of the pictures would be gone. If it was pages later, you wouldn't be able to go back and find the pictures. Your only hope of making sense of it would depend on how the person who quoted last answered. What if they said "look at the comb".



I just discovered something that solves this problem!!  

When you quote someone, there is a tiny little arrow up near their name.  If you click on that, it takes you back to where the original post was.  So, if in my example, if someone came pages later and said "look at the comb", you can click on the arrow and it takes you back to the page where the comb photo was. You can see whatever the missing nested quote was, then it can make sense.  Of course, it's all pretty tedious to not have it right there already, but at least it is findable.  If you're OCD and can't stand to just let it go.


----------



## Mother Hen

So this conversion might take longer than expected. That's okay if it does seeing how this site and BYC are both packed with very useful information and sometimes information that goes together is on both sites.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Akrnaf2 said:


> You still can PM with BYC.


  yes but any PMs sent after BYC went read-only will not be saved or transferred to the new site



wishing4wings said:


> Is there any way to get your watched forums/threads to come up on the list even if there are no unread posts?
> 
> Also, is there a way to search within a thread?


 yes! at the bottom there is a button to have it view more of your threads/forums



Finnie said:


> I just discovered something that solves this problem!!
> 
> When you quote someone, there is a tiny little arrow up near their name.  If you click on that, it takes you back to where the original post was.  So, if in my example, if someone came pages later and said "look at the comb", you can click on the arrow and it takes you back to the page where the comb photo was. You can see whatever the missing nested quote was, then it can make sense.  Of course, it's all pretty tedious to not have it right there already, but at least it is findable.  If you're OCD and can't stand to just let it go.


 LOL it does save the problem that people that continually quote quotes with multiple nested quotes being VERY long quotes

lol, does that make any sense?


----------



## sunflour

Akrnaf2 said:


> You still can PM with BYC.



I meant on BYH, but got it figured out, thanks.


----------



## aart

Finnie said:


> I just discovered something that solves this problem!!
> 
> When you quote someone, there is a tiny little arrow up near their name.  If you click on that, it takes you back to where the original post was.  So, if in my example, if someone came pages later and said "look at the comb", you can click on the arrow and it takes you back to the page where the comb photo was. You can see whatever the missing nested quote was, then it can make sense.  Of course, it's all pretty tedious to not have it right there already, but at least it is findable.  If you're OCD and can't stand to just let it go.


Yeppers, I open what I want to 'nest' in a new tab and hit +quote there.



DwayneNLiz said:


> LOL it does save the problem that people that continually quote quotes with multiple nested quotes being VERY long quotes
> lol, does that make any sense?


It will until they figure out and still don't edit


----------



## aart

Something else I've noticed...
I love the 'Thread Starter' label on all the OP's posts in a thread on the old BYC.
Miss it here...and on other forums too......it's a great feature IMO.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

aart said:


> Something else I've noticed...
> I love the 'Thread Starter' label on all the OP's posts in a thread on the old BYC.
> Miss it here...and on other forums too......it's a great feature IMO.


same here! i keep having to go back to the first post to make sure i am addressing the correct person!


----------



## WVduckchick

I found a really cool feature!!  

I started replying to a post while on mobile, came back to my desktop and went back to that thread, and the draft was showing on desktop!  I didn't have to re-type it all!

(I could see this being very useful when wanting to type on desktop, but add pics from mobile)


----------



## WVduckchick

aart said:


> Something else I've noticed...
> I love the 'Thread Starter' label on all the OP's posts in a thread on the old BYC.
> Miss it here...and on other forums too......it's a great feature IMO.





DwayneNLiz said:


> same here! i keep having to go back to the first post to make sure i am addressing the correct person!



The Thread Starter is noted at the top of every page, just below the thread title.  Including which forum its in, and the time and date started.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> I found a really cool feature!!
> 
> I started replying to a post while on mobile, came back to my desktop and went back to that thread, and the draft was showing on desktop!  I didn't have to re-type it all!
> 
> (I could see this being very useful when wanting to type on desktop, but add pics from mobile)


  i LOVE that feature!!!



WVduckchick said:


> The Thread Starter is noted at the top of every page, just below the thread title.  Including which forum its in, and the time and date started.


  Ohhh!!! THANKS!!


----------



## Silkie2

I mainly use the BYC app. So hopefully you guys could update the app for the new site or something when this is all finished, soon lol
I can't wait till all this is done! Lol


----------



## WVduckchick

Silkie2 said:


> I mainly use the BYC app. So hopefully you guys could update the app for the new site or something when this is all finished, soon lol
> I can't wait till all this is done! Lol



So are you using the mobile version?  I think its pretty nice!


----------



## Silkie2

WVduckchick said:


> So are you using the mobile version?  I think its pretty nice!



It is! I do like it, but my device says the developer needs to update the app because it's slowing your phone down (something like that)
And I was thinking since they're moving, it might change the app (which the change will hopefully 'update' it)


----------



## aart

WVduckchick said:


> The Thread Starter is noted at the top of every page, just below the thread title.  Including which forum its in, and the time and date started.


Yeah, but...not as handy as when it's on all of their posts.
Just a little whine


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

WVduckchick said:


> So are you using the mobile version?  I think its pretty nice!


I think it's lovely. No need to memorise HTML code to insert stuff like bold words or smiley faces.


----------



## Silkie2

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I think it's lovely. No need to memorise HTML code to insert stuff like bold words or smiley faces.


So do I. I'm just wondering if they'll update the app (not the forum layout and stuff like that)


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Silkie2 said:


> So do I. I'm just wondering if they'll update the app (not the forum layout and stuff like that)


it should be a completely new app, once they create one that is


----------



## wishing4wings

Finnie said:


> They don't exist here.  You have to use the main search bar.
> 
> Edit:  Oh! I just noticed something!!  They do exist here.  When you use the main search bar, there is a check box that comes up where you can select Search This Thread Only!
> 
> I love that I keep  discovering things.



Oh thank you for this!  I use the search in specific threads all the time. 




DwayneNLiz said:


> yes! at the bottom there is a button to have it view more of your threads/forums



Thank you!  I will try that.  I am having trouble seeing the small print things.  Just have to train my brain to look at the right spot!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

wishing4wings said:


> Oh thank you for this!  I use the search in specific threads all the time.
> 
> Thank you!  I will try that.  I am having trouble seeing the small print things.  Just have to train my brain to look at the right spot!


let me know if you need screenshots or anything


----------



## Finnie

WVduckchick said:


> The Thread Starter is noted at the top of every page, just below the thread title. Including which forum its in, and the time and date started.


Actually, it's not there in mobile. I just looked at the top of the page. I wonder if I'm missing it somehow?


----------



## Finnie

In the thread we can't post in, @Nifty said " Ok, I've just added a 3rd server to hopefully speed up the process. Wish us luck!"

Good Luck!


----------



## Nifty

Finnie said:


> Actually, it's not there in mobile. I just looked at the top of the page. I wonder if I'm missing it somehow?



Ya, that info drops off in portrait mode on mobile, but try turning your phone to landscape and see if it comes up:


----------



## TwoCrows

Rob, when you are on a mobile, can you switch to Desktop version?


----------



## Nifty

TwoCrows said:


> Rob, when you are on a mobile, can you switch to Desktop version?



Well... kinda. The site is 100% responsive to your screensize, so there isn't really a "version"... it's all the same site.

The best way to get the "desktop" feel is to turn your screen sideways.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I love how BYH works on mobile devices. Reply format is so much nicer and closer to BYC's rich text.


----------



## TwoCrows

Nifty said:


> Well... kinda. The site is 100% responsive to your screensize, so there isn't really a "version"... it's all the same site.
> 
> The best way to get the "desktop" feel is to turn your screen sideways.



Thanks Rob! When my laptop decides to work, LOL, I love the way this version looks. Mobiles are too tiny for me, but there are times I am forced to use them. I will try the "sideways" thing next time.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

I wonder if I need to go sideways to multi quote

Need to play with this


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Nope still can't insert quotes


----------



## DwayneNLiz

THANKS nifty i now have sideways by dierks Bentley stuck in my head


----------



## TwoCrows

Yes, the side ways mobile view makes it so much easier!


----------



## OneFineAcre

You need to give a MVP award to the BYC member whose thread got the most replies on BYH during the conversion 
I just saw one with 933 and another with 850
Maybe a free calendar or something


----------



## Finnie

Nifty said:


> Ya, that info drops off in portrait mode on mobile, but try turning your phone to landscape and see if it comes up:
> 
> View attachment 33088



Yup, it did!



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I love how BYH works on mobile devices. Reply format is so much nicer and closer to BYC's rich text.



Me too!


----------



## Finnie

DwayneNLiz said:


> Nope still can't insert quotes


Are the buttons not working for you, or are they missing?

I had a few times where the buttons didn't work and it turned out my internet had gone down.


----------



## Finnie

Oh- I just noticed you get people's siggies when you turn sideways, too!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Why am I seeing nothing different sideways? Am I turning it the wrong way?


----------



## Finnie

Mine works in both directions...


----------



## Duluthralphie

How do I get a picture to post?
I did it but no idea what I did and it was clumsy..


----------



## Leah567

Just curious, when will Byc be back? Saturday?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Finnie said:


> Mine works in both directions...


Sorry, I was joking,  but I don't see difference no matter how I turn it.


----------



## WVduckchick

Nifty said:


> Ya, that info drops off in portrait mode on mobile, but try turning your phone to landscape and see if it comes up:
> 
> View attachment 33088





TwoCrows said:


> Thanks Rob! When my laptop decides to work, LOL, I love the way this version looks. Mobiles are too tiny for me, but there are times I am forced to use them. I will try the "sideways" thing next time.



I don't see the thread starter info when turned sideways, but I do get post numbers, and member info on the left, with trophy info, etc when I turn sideways. 

(Liz, love Dierks, thanks for the earworm lol)


----------



## MrsKalka

Hi everyone! I came over from BYC. 
So I have the BYC app. on my phone. Will BYH have one also? 
Will I still  be able to post on the BYC app.?


----------



## CTKen

Duluthralphie said:


> How do I get a picture to post?
> I did it but no idea what I did and it was clumsy..


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-post-pictures-on-byh.35901/


----------



## CTKen

MrsKalka said:


> Hi everyone! I came over from BYC.
> So I have the BYC app. on my phone. Will BYH have one also?
> Will I still  be able to post on the BYC app.?


Not seen a BYH app, but that does not mean there isn't one. Not sure that you can still post in the old BYC - I think its just PMs (but they will not be transferred to the new BYC). Its best to post here, I'd say, until the new BYC is up and running.


----------



## Finnie

There was an app? I just used safari...


----------



## Nifty

3:35 am... just saying hi before I go to bed for a few hours!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Finnie said:


> Are the buttons not working for you, or are they missing?
> 
> I had a few times where the buttons didn't work and it turned out my internet had gone down.


 the upload a file button isnt there



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Why am I seeing nothing different sideways? Am I turning it the wrong way?


 i dont see much different 



WVduckchick said:


> I don't see the thread starter info when turned sideways, but I do get post numbers, and member info on the left, with trophy info, etc when I turn sideways.
> 
> (Liz, love Dierks, thanks for the earworm lol)


 
 and nifty started it 



MrsKalka said:


> Hi everyone! I came over from BYC.
> So I have the BYC app. on my phone. Will BYH have one also?
> Will I still  be able to post on the BYC app.?


 there is not an app for BYH yet, once they get the bugs worked out on the new BYC they are going to look into an app the current BYC app will not work for the new site


----------



## Duluthralphie

DwayneNLiz said:


> the upload a file button isnt there
> 
> I had the button it was just not working, I rebooted and it started working.. We know it could not be me,,as I am perfect as always..


----------



## sunflour

How do yo do the spoiler?

BTW quoting a spoiler doesn't show in the quoted post.


----------



## CTKen

sunflour said:


> How do yo do the spoiler?
> 
> BTW quoting a spoiler doesn't show in the quoted post.


Its under the icon thats to the right of the insert video icon at the top of a message


----------



## WVduckchick

Oh, the little backward arrow in the editor box clears the editor!  Yeah!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

sunflour said:


> How do yo do the spoiler?
> 
> BTW quoting a spoiler doesn't show in the quoted post.



its the 'insert' button to the right of the film strip looking button(media)


----------



## MrsKalka

Thank u ktken and dwaynenliz


----------



## wishing4wings

I have a question about photos we post.  Are the albums still going to exist in our profiles?  Will we be able to look through the albums of other members like before?  

Just asking...  Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## TwoCrows

WVduckchick said:


> Oh, the little backward arrow in the editor box clears the editor!  Yeah!



I have been wondering about this, thanks!!!


----------



## Sumi

Someone asked about finding threads they started. I took some screenshots off another forum on this software that I'm active on and have started a few threads on as example. First go into your profile, then open the "Postings" tab



Scroll to the bottom of your list of activity and look for "Find all threads by (your username)"


----------



## sunflour

wishing4wings said:


> I have a question about photos we post.  Are the albums still going to exist in our profiles?  Will we be able to look through the albums of other members like before?
> 
> Just asking...  Forewarned is forearmed.



The latest update list of what has been and what's left to transfer includes members albums/photos - so they have to be placing them somewhere


----------



## WVduckchick

TwoCrows said:


> I have been wondering about this, thanks!!!



  I'm sorry, I think I typed too soon.  It worked once, but now its not working like it did.  But if I do figure it out, I'll let ya know!


----------



## casportpony

WVduckchick said:


> I'm sorry, I think I typed too soon.  It worked once, but now its not working like it did.  But if I do figure it out, I'll let ya know!


I think the arrows might be "undo" and "redo"?


----------



## WVduckchick

casportpony said:


> I think the arrows might be "undo" and "redo"?



Yep, I agree.  But somehow it cleared my entire post once, like "clear the editor" used to.  Maybe it had "saved draft", or something like that.  Oh well, I tried.  lol


----------



## casportpony

On a comp


WVduckchick said:


> Yep, I agree.  But somehow it cleared my entire post once, like "clear the editor" used to.  Maybe it had "saved draft", or something like that.  Oh well, I tried.  lol


Maybe try multiple undos? On a computer a "ctrl" and "a" (select all), then delete will work.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Any estimated time frame?


----------



## CTKen

Akrnaf2 said:


> Any estimated time frame?


Instantaneous


----------



## Akrnaf2

CTKen said:


> Instantaneous


It is right regarding heart attack only!


----------



## lilwildrabbit

One thing is on my phone this site is dangerous too many little get me in trouble buttons lol


----------



## Nifty

As we get closer and closer and closer to going live, I'd LOVE some feedback on what features you all like about this software. Note, I'd only like positive things posted in this thread: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/post-features-you-like-about-this-software.36037/

Thank you!!!


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Now you know some will complain but 99% love the sight no matter what it looks like!! We love chickens too much to leave now!! We Addicted to BYC TOO!


----------



## wishing4wings

sunflour said:


> The latest update list of what has been and what's left to transfer includes members albums/photos - so they have to be placing them somewhere



True.  I have looked at a few profiles of some of the more active long time members on BYH, and did not see any albums in their profiles.  Maybe there is a way to keep them private or another way to access them, but I did not see it.  I am, however, 2 steps away from being a Luddite, so don't go by me!


----------



## Nifty

OOhhhh... look at all the pretty pictures coming in!!!


----------



## wishing4wings

Yay, pictures!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

You're such a tease, nifty 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## TwoCrows

Nifty said:


> OOhhhh... look at all the pretty pictures coming in!!!



Oooh I am so egg-cited!!!


----------



## Harveyhorses

it looks like HOME!! Not that it's not wonderful to have a place to stay and visit, but I am a real home body. Nifty you are amazing!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Harveyhorses, what's your BYC username?


----------



## Harveyhorses

Haveyhorses. I'm real creative that way.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Harveyhorses said:


> Harveyhorses. I'm real creative that way.



Huh... I'm surprised that I haven't run across you before.


----------



## Nifty

Ok, some good news and "other" news:

We've made amazing progress. How's the homepage looking???






So, the "good news" is that we've got almost all the data imported! Still a bunch of tweaking to do, but I'm really happy with how it's turning out!

The "other news": You people have posted a LOT of pictures over the last 10 years. So many that it's going to take many many days to import them all!

Well, I know that wouldn't do, so I've been working with our team and have come up with a compromise:

We're going to try to open the forum ASAP but the "Galleries / Albums" wont' be available until the import is complete. You'll still be able to upload pictures to posts, PM's (conversations), etc., but just not to "Galleries" until the import is complete.

Thanks for your patience as we do the best job we can!


----------



## WVduckchick




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Nifty said:


> Ok, some good news and "other" news:
> 
> We've made amazing progress. How's the homepage looking???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the "good news" is that we've got almost all the data imported! Still a bunch of tweaking to do, but I'm really happy with how it's turning out!
> 
> The "other news": You people have posted a LOT of pictures over the last 10 years. So many that it's going to take many many days to import them all!
> 
> Well, I know that wouldn't do, so I've been working with our team and have come up with a compromise:
> 
> We're going to try to open the forum ASAP but the "Galleries / Albums" wont' be available until the import is complete. You'll still be able to upload pictures to posts, PM's (conversations), etc., but just not to "Galleries" until the import is complete.
> 
> Thanks for your patience as we do the best job we can!



WOW!! Great job!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Question -- are we going to have the stats sidebar of highest rated posts and such? I like it, I've found some good reading that way.


----------



## Nifty

Yup, for sure! It's one of my favorite features!


----------



## granny hatchet

I cant wait to get home !


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Great, thanks! I'm amazed at how fast this is going -- one happy Chooks here.


----------



## Chic Rustler

I never spent much time on the sister sites. I really like the self reliance site. Its pretty awesome.  Went ahead and joined there too.  Next im gonna check the gardening site. 

Let us know when byc is back up


----------



## Finnie

granny hatchet said:


> I cant wait to get home !


But Granny, it says you're "loving the herd life"!


----------



## granny hatchet

Finnie said:


> But Granny, it says you're "loving the herd life"!


LOL love to talk to my peeps. thats about it here. 
Do we live close ? Madison here.


----------



## granny hatchet

I am really hoping we wont need to refresh every time we need to read a post. I have been so aggravated here with that.


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Thank you Nifty!! You and your team are amazing!! 

I do miss my roost a lot as I am sure do others. I am also sure almost all the BYH folks won't mind some quiet lol.


I am hanging in there but I just may have a stress molt!


----------



## JRNash

FASTer


----------



## JRNash

Have to keep reloading


----------



## Hipshot

granny hatchet said:


> I am really hoping we wont need to refresh every time we need to read a post. I have been so aggravated here with that.


 I've had to use three different search engines to find one that didn't happen with .Given the shear numbers of members here it's understandable though .


----------



## Finnie

granny hatchet said:


> LOL love to talk to my peeps. thats about it here.
> Do we live close ? Madison here.


No, not close. I'm north of Indy.


----------



## aart

Nifty said:


> Ok, some good news and "other" news:
> 
> 
> We're going to try to open the forum ASAP but the "Galleries / Albums" wont' be available until the import is complete. You'll still be able to upload pictures to posts, PM's (conversations), etc., but just not to "Galleries" until the import is complete.
> 
> Thanks for your patience as we do the best job we can!


So will any new pics we post NOT go into our galleries/albums...be overwritten....etc?

Wonders if number of pics is the issue or the _size_ of pics that folks upload without setting cams to reasonable resolution or reduce file sizes in photo program before posting. Old dial up user here and still reduce my pic file sizes before up loading or emailing. File size must have an impact on server space, speed of file transfer, etc.
Sometimes, maybe, I think too much.


----------



## sunflour

Nifty said:


> We're going to try to open the forum ASAP but the "Galleries / Albums" wont' be available until the import is complete. You'll still be able to upload pictures to posts, PM's (conversations), etc., but just not to "Galleries" until the import is complete.





aart said:


> So will any new pics we post NOT go into our galleries/albums...be overwritten....etc?



Looks like the albums/galleries will be locked until all the old ones are moved.
Those we add in a post save to a different area "My Attachments" accessed under your profile?


----------



## Harveyhorses

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Huh... I'm surprised that I haven't run across you before.


I was thinking the same thing. I lurk a lot and then go on posting sprees. 
Maybe that should be my new name, mslurksalot.


----------



## Harveyhorses

Nifty said:


> Ok, some good news and "other" news:
> 
> We've made amazing progress. How's the homepage looking???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the "good news" is that we've got almost all the data imported! Still a bunch of tweaking to do, but I'm really happy with how it's turning out!
> 
> The "other news": You people have posted a LOT of pictures over the last 10 years. So many that it's going to take many many days to import them all!
> 
> Well, I know that wouldn't do, so I've been working with our team and have come up with a compromise:
> 
> We're going to try to open the forum ASAP but the "Galleries / Albums" wont' be available until the import is complete. You'll still be able to upload pictures to posts, PM's (conversations), etc., but just not to "Galleries" until the import is complete.
> 
> Thanks for your patience as we do the best job we can!


Nifty, I can't imagine how hard you are working to make BYC a better home for us. Can I send cookies?  It looks amazing!


----------



## chicki

WOW!!!  Bad news the forums are still down.  (maybe not such a bad thing since there's a major internet phishing attack going on right now)
  Good news???  I've discovered this really cool place to chat and learn about goats!!!  Broadening my horizons is never a bad thing, right???
Can't wait for my little "home" to have it's doors unlocked again but glad to have this new "vacation" home to visit as well.
Keep up the good work Nifty, we're all still here rooting you on!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Harveyhorses said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I lurk a lot and then go on posting sprees.
> Maybe that should be my new name, mslurksalot.


 Love it. 

By the way, when BYC is back up, I have a hockey thread going that I'd love more peeps to pop into. So far we have 2 Habs fans and a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## Tomo ov gy

Hi to my byc friends . 
Just a update on Nutty and Belina.
My 2 pullets! We are now getting a egg a day off Nutty (my Rhode Island Red) while Belina is just just bemused by it all as she still hasn't laid . 
I was a little concerned about Nutty laying in her bed and not bothering with the next box but today by my suprise she had made a nest and actually layer in there for me NO BIGGIE REALLY BUT REALLY GREAT FOR ME AND THE FAMILY AND TO NUTTY FOR FINALLY FINDING HER NEST BOX


----------



## JRNash

aart said:


> So will any new pics we post NOT go into our galleries/albums...be overwritten....etc?
> 
> Wonders if number of pics is the issue or the _size_ of pics that folks upload without setting cams to reasonable resolution or reduce file sizes in photo program before posting. Old dial up user here and still reduce my pic file sizes before up loading or emailing. File size must have an impact on server space, speed of file transfer, etc.
> Sometimes, maybe, I think too much.


That's a very good point!! IMy phone was starting to act crazy,checked the storage. I had almost 2GB of chicken pictures on internal Phone storage. Did some house cleaning now phone is working. Lol


----------



## aart

JRNash said:


> That's a very good point!! IMy phone was starting to act crazy,checked the storage. I had almost 2GB of chicken pictures on internal Phone storage. Did some house cleaning now phone is working. Lol


Wonders if the huge pics also eat up data limits(I think they are called?)


----------



## CTKen

aart said:


> Wonders if the huge pics also eat up data limits(I think they are called?)


They will


----------



## Nifty

aart said:


> So will any new pics we post NOT go into our galleries/albums...be overwritten....etc?



The new system (somewhat similar to the old site, but a little different) will have 2 main areas to upload pics into:

Directly into posts, messages, articles, reviews, etc.
Into an album / gallery that can be used and inserted into other areas.
It's a little confusing at first, but it will be more clear once we start using it.

No, nothing will be overwritten. We have that covered!



sunflour said:


> Those we add in a post save to a different area "My Attachments" accessed under your profile?



Yes, exactly! Images that go directly into posts, message, articles, etc. will be separate from image you put into albums in side the gallery.



aart said:


> Wonders if the huge pics also eat up data limits(I think they are called?)


Yes, and we're working with some REALLY awesome tech solutions that should help mitigate this.


----------



## aart

Nifty said:


> The new system (somewhat similar to the old site, but a little different) will have 2 main areas to upload pics into:
> 
> Directly into posts, messages, articles, reviews, etc.
> Into an album / gallery that can be used and inserted into other areas.
> It's a little confusing at first, but it will be more clear once we start using it.


We'll finger it out.....won't even ask any more questions until I play with it a bit.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

I'm looking forward to getting back home too...and getting all the new things figured out...lol


@Nifty  I've really appreciated (and I'm sure there are many others) the locked update thread where you've been keeping us updated. I haven't been able to get on as much as I'd like, so it's been really great to follow how things are going. It's also been nice to get a "behind-the-scenes" glimpse of what's happening and how things are done...for those of us who find it interesting.


----------



## Hipshot

Wickedchicken6 said:


> I'm looking forward to getting back home too...and getting all the new things figured out...lol
> 
> 
> @Nifty  I've really appreciated (and I'm sure there are many others) the locked update thread where you've been keeping us updated. I haven't been able to get on as much as I'd like, so it's been really great to follow how things are going. It's also been nice to get a "behind-the-scenes" glimpse of what's happening and how things are done...for those of us who find it interesting.


 I so agree with you . I keep clicking my heels three times there's no place like home there's no place like home . there's no place like home .  Guess I need ruby red slippers  but I really like the cow emoji


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Hipshot said:


> I so agree with you . I keep clicking my heels three times there's no place like home there's no place like home . there's no place like home .  Guess I need ruby red slippers  but I really like the cow emoji


i have a meme for this but i cant post it here


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Ok...that's just funny!


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Ok...that's just funny!


----------



## Wickedchicken6

I should also add...I really appreciate this site as well for "entertaining us" and for everyone being so understanding and welcoming. I feel WAY behind the 8 ball because I haven't been on to catch up with all you peeps....lol.  I do feel somewhat lost...although that shouldn't be any change from normal for me.


----------



## Leah567

When will byc be back?


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Looking for some silkie breeders to clue me in on colors of my new chicks. Oh I miss the ease of locating an appropriate thread


----------



## aart

Leah567 said:


> When will byc be back?


https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ion-progress-updates-discussion-thread.35849/


----------



## JRNash

Told my wife,ready for BYC to be back up and running. She asked me what I was on NOW. Told her back yard herd. I think she is trying g to make me a Dr. Appointment.....


----------



## JRNash

Myyy wife told me NO GOATS.


----------



## chicki

JRNash said:


> Myyy wife told me NO GOATS.


DH told me the same.  Wonder when he will get around to figuring out that's not a chicken in the addition on the coop


----------



## Finnie

JRNash said:


> Told my wife,ready for BYC to be back up and running. She asked me what I was on NOW. Told her back yard herd. I think she is trying g to make me a Dr. Appointment.....


----------



## lilwildrabbit

JRNash said:


> Told my wife,ready for BYC to be back up and running. She asked me what I was on NOW. Told her back yard herd. I think she is trying g to make me a Dr. Appointment.....


Wait till the cow tries to get out of the coop!


----------



## Odette8426

Is this why I can't post in BYC because of the conversion??


----------



## CTKen

Odette8426 said:


> Is this why I can't post in BYC because of the conversion??


Yes, it's in read-only mode at the moment.


----------



## Odette8426

CTKen said:


> Yes, it's in read-only mode at the moment.


Thank God I thought something was wrong with my phone. Any ideas on when it will be up and running??


----------



## CTKen

Odette8426 said:


> Thank God I thought something was wrong with my phone. Any ideas on when it will be up and running??


No update from Nifty in the past 20 hours, so not sure. The original plan was for Saturday / Sunday, but like all good plans of mice and men...

Subscribe to this thread, to keep updated - https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...es-discussion-thread.35849/page-3#post-500797


----------



## Finnie

CTKen said:


> No update from Nifty in the past 20 hours,



I hope Nifty is ok. There's only so much Red Bull and Pizza you can consume in a dark room in front of a computer screen.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Finnie said:


> I hope Nifty is ok. There's only so much Red Bull and Pizza you can consume in a dark room in front of a computer screen.


Yes the amount of this 2 is exactly 0!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Benny, what on earth is in your avatar?


----------



## Akrnaf2

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Benny, what on earth is in your avatar?


_*Baluchitherium*_
_*
Read this
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraceratherium*_


----------



## centrarchid

How much longer before BYC reactivated?  Many things happening.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Finnie said:


> I hope Nifty is ok. There's only so much Red Bull and Pizza you can consume in a dark room in front of a computer screen.


  especially if you're over the age of 16, the tolerance drops significantly by the year. 

I do hope BYC is back soon,  nor all of the natives here are pleased by our presence


----------



## Scottcaddy

centrarchid said:


> How much longer before BYC reactivated?  Many things happening.



Try this link for Nifty's tread on updates
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ion-progress-updates-discussion-thread.35849/
Hope this helps, are Ben and Lucy ok?
Scott


----------



## aart

Ol Grey Mare said:


> I do hope BYC is back soon,  _*nor all of the natives here are pleased by our presence*_


Really?! Why? It's not like were are invading their very busy(sarcasm) threads.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

(snickers)


----------



## Odette8426

centrarchid said:


> How much longer before BYC reactivated?  Many things happening.


Hopefully soon


----------



## Akrnaf2

aart said:


> Really?! Why? It's not like were are invading their very busy(sarcasm) threads.



I think that in one week we have posted more than a half a year here!

I will be glad to be out of here!


----------



## centrarchid

Scottcaddy said:


> Try this link for Nifty's tread on updates
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ion-progress-updates-discussion-thread.35849/
> Hope this helps, are Ben and Lucy ok?
> Scott



Dogs doing well.  Ben trying to herd chickens and actually able to do it well.  He kept pushing American Dominique hens away from pens housing other birds.  He totally ignores the Missouri Dominiques.  It appears he is trying to drive the American Dominique hens back into their pen in the barn.  Ben seems to have a very good handle on which birds are which and which ones are normally confined where.


----------



## aart

Ol Grey Mare said:


> I do hope BYC is back soon,  nor all of the natives here are pleased by our presence





aart said:


> Really?! Why? It's not like were are invading their very busy(sarcasm) threads.





Akrnaf2 said:


> I think that in one week we have posted more than a half a year here!
> 
> I will be glad to be out of here!


I don't think they care at all, tho there's been some bantering(all in good fun).
No sense in blaming our discomfort with the new software on the BYHer's..
I actually think BYH numbers dropped when the software changed, 
I know other forums I participate in have....
....and I'm betting BYC's will too.


----------



## Finnie

aart said:


> I actually think BYH numbers dropped when the software changed,
> I know other forums I participate in have....
> ....and I'm betting BYC's will too.


I know that's often how it goes when a forum changes and feels strange. But BYC is such a beast, that I think it will retain huge numbers of hard core members, and it is always drawing new folks with questions, so none of them will even know it used to be different. I foresee it continuing to grow.


----------



## Finnie

I too will be glad to get back "home", but it's been fun hanging out somewhere new, but with old familiar friends. It would never have been the same if I had just wandered over to BYH and joined by myself. (Not as fun.)


----------



## puffypoo22

It's nice to see some people I recognize from BYC.


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Nifty just posted on the locked thread that we may be able to go home tomorrow!! 

I keep lookin over the fence and hoping my roost is still there. 

A huge thank you to Nifty and the team for working so hard to help us have a better place!!  
 y'all are gonna need a vacation!
 We crazy cluckers (and Quacker's) are very grateful to you!


----------



## TwoCrows

21hens-incharge said:


> Nifty just posted on the locked thread that we may be able to go home tomorrow!!
> 
> I keep lookin over the fence and hoping my roost is still there.
> 
> A huge thank you to Nifty and the team for working so hard to help us have a better place!!
> y'all are gonna need a vacation!
> We crazy cluckers (and Quacker's) are very grateful to you!



I checked...your spot on the roost bar waits your return!


----------



## chickadoodles

I will also be happy to be back on our own threads.


----------



## Scottcaddy

chickadoodles said:


> I will also be happy to be back on our own threads.



But...But..what if we like you where you are now?
Scott


----------



## Odette8426

Could it really be up by tomorrow?? I hope so


----------



## Wickedchicken6

The longer I'm here, the more things I'm learning.   I think I may stay and pop in here in the future...I think I'd like to follow the sheep and rabbit groups. I haven't made it to those threads...I've had a limited amount of time to visit here. (Darn)

I'm excited at the prospect of getting back to BYC...but I hope moving ahead in trying to get us back on doesn't cause extra headaches for those facilitating the move. 

I consider us very lucky to have had a place to go in the meantime. It's really nice to see so many friends here knowing I'm not the only one experiencing BYC withdrawal! Just too darn funny!

If we are moving back tomorrow...I'd like to thank everyone on BYH for being so gracious. Your hospitality is very much appreciated!


----------



## chickadoodles

Scottcaddy said:


> But...But..what if we like you where you are now?
> Scott



Thanks Scott. This site is working for me now that I have added some blockers to my web browser. Thank's everyone for all the suggestions. I have enjoyed meeting some new folks and I appreciate everyone being so kind. 
I will likely pop in and visit. I started reading up on the rabbit thread and Bunnylady shared some very interesting facts on breeding rabbits.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm afraid to say this but when the BYC site gets up and moving I too will have to continue to pop in and visit seeing how I've gotten some very good information from different threads.


----------



## sunflour

Looks like we'll be here longer....update from Nifty is maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mother Hen

I guess it's harder to move a site than what I thought but then again I've never tried it.


----------



## sunflour

I imagine it has been a tedious job - having to restructure the old data to meet the new format.


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok. I think we have been on BYH for only a week yet it sure seems longer, that's okay though seeing how there's plenty of info that I'm able to get from members of both sites.


----------



## sunflour

I understand this thread was intended for questions about the move and learning the new formatting.
But hope there will be a thread on the new site for "wish list". 

And the only thing I am really going to miss is the "Unanswered" list that was so easy to select and review.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

sunflour said:


> Looks like we'll be here longer....update from Nifty is maybe tomorrow.


We'll live


----------



## Mother Hen

How does that saying go, "What doesn't kill us will only make us stronger". Not saying that being on this site is a bad thing but all of us are anxiously awaiting to get back to BYC.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mother Hen said:


> How does that saying go, "What doesn't kill us will only make us stronger". Not saying that being on this site is a bad thing but all of us are anxiously awaiting to get back to NYC.


I dunno about you, but if I never stepped foot in NYC I'd be happy.


----------



## Mother Hen

Stupid correct again. It was supposed to say BYC.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mother Hen said:


> Stupid correct again. It was supposed to say BYC.


I know that; just yanking your chain.


----------



## Mother Hen

And now you got me started. Look at my post in BYC Members appreciation thread to BYH members. 
   Yup, full of vinegar today so better watch out! Lol


----------



## sunflour

Why don't you try to edit it now?  Supposedly we can edit anytime.


----------



## Mother Hen

I did it! Hip hip hooray!! Yup, sure can edit anytime.


----------



## Kiki

BYC IS UP!!!!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Kiki said:


> BYC IS UP!!!!!!


How do we get there?


----------



## sunflour

the http is under the coffee tent.  But the new site does not offer a reply function....it looks like it's almost all there....even the photo albums .

The site still looks more like the old format - but that may change before Nifty opens it up for us to move?


----------



## aart

sunflour said:


> Looks like we'll be here longer....update from Nifty is maybe tomorrow.


 Would actually rather wait until it's all functioning.



sunflour said:


> the http is under the coffee tent.  But the new site does not offer a reply function....it looks like it's almost all there....even the photo albums .
> 
> The site still looks more like the old format - but that may change before Nifty opens it up for us to move?


Oh well better go look!


----------



## Kiki

hold...
the new site does not look like the old one...
someone sent me the link to the new site...
let me find it...brb


----------



## Kiki

http://209.222.104.187


----------



## Kiki




----------



## CinnamonEli

Any news on when byc will be back?


----------



## Chicken Girl

CinnamonEli said:


> Any news on when byc will be back?


Nifty said hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Girl

@CinnamonEli its basically up and running! I just signed and am trying to figure stuff out.


----------



## Blooie

At this point I'm so lost I may just give up.  <sigh>  Http under the coffee tent?  What the heck is that?  And yes, I have been reading the conversion posts but I don't seem to be speaking the same language.  Shoot, I didn't even know what all the features were called on the old BYC forum...I just clicked on the doohicky to get the thingy I wanted done.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

You ma'am are not allowed to give up!


Blooie said:


> At this point I'm so lost I may just give up.  <sigh>  Http under the coffee tent?  What the heck is that?  And yes, I have been reading the conversion posts but I don't seem to be speaking the same language.  Shoot, I didn't even know what all the features were called on the old BYC forum...I just clicked on the doohicky to get the thingy I wanted done.


----------



## Harveyhorses

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Love it.
> 
> By the way, when BYC is back up, I have a hockey thread going that I'd love more peeps to pop into. So far we have 2 Habs fans and a Blackhawks fan.


I will see you there, going to be a long off season. I saw a picture of Ovi's hamstring and it looked like raw meat. His wife posted it.


----------



## sunflour

Kiki said:


> http://209.222.104.187



This works - but if you search backyard chickens.com it takes you to the old site.



Blooie said:


> At this point I'm so lost I may just give up.  <sigh>  Http under the coffee tent?  What the heck is that?  And yes, I have been reading the conversion posts but I don't seem to be speaking the same language.  Shoot, I didn't even know what all the features were called on the old BYC forum...I just clicked on the doohicky to get the thingy I wanted done.



Blooie click on the above link - there's only about 20 or so members exploring but you may feel more comfortable there?


----------



## kdogg331

aart said:


> Would actually rather wait until it's all functioning.
> 
> Oh well better go look!



Yeah, it's nice to be able to explore and I have been a little bit but I think I'd rather wait until Nifty says it's live. Plus, I'm sure it's only the nice ones over there but having people posting and having to moderate while they're trying to work seems like it would make things harder? But then, Nifty hasn't kicked anyone out or anything so maybe he doesn't care haha but still, I wanna see the site when it's 100% and be amazed 



Blooie said:


> At this point I'm so lost I may just give up.  <sigh>  Http under the coffee tent?  What the heck is that?  And yes, I have been reading the conversion posts but I don't seem to be speaking the same language.  Shoot, I didn't even know what all the features were called on the old BYC forum...I just clicked on the doohicky to get the thingy I wanted done.



It's not you, they worded it weird too haha

What they mean is we have a temporary coffee tent/thread here and the link is in there. Although now someone posted it here too.

But this is the thread and the link is on page 55

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/coffee-anyone.35880/


----------



## mbphotos09

I miss BYC.  I didn't realize how much I would miss it until I couldn't get my daily Backyardchickening in! I'm having major withdrawals.


----------



## Blooie

I got signed up over there a few minutes ago.  I dunno...maybe asking this old brain to learn two new forums in a week is too much to ask.  But I'll plug along until I get it.  After all, I spent my first months on the old site arguing with people, posting in the wrong spot - basically unable to figure anything out.  This shalt not defeateth me.


----------



## Dozclan12

I really don't think it's that hard.  Now watch, I'll be the one asking all of the questions.  :/      So far so good on here though.


----------



## Blooie

Dozclan12 said:


> I really don't think it's that hard.  Now watch, I'll be the one asking all of the questions.  :/      So far so good on here though.



That's on accounta you are smarter than me~     But I'm getting it...I've been out of town for a few days so I'm slightly behind but so far I'm liking a lot of what I'm seeing.


----------



## JRNash

Will our "old" account TAKE us to the NEW site when all is said and done? Or will we need to rejoin the site?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

JRNash said:


> Will our "old" account TAKE us to the NEW site when all is said and done? Or will we need to rejoin the site?


the new site is up in Beta, i was able to log in with my name/email but i did have to reset my password 
it is not linked to backyardchickens.com but soon will be


----------



## JRNash

So.....do I need to delete the old site? And bookmark the new site?


----------



## Nifty

No, we'll be switching the domain today or tomorrow.


----------



## Finnie

I went over there, and it looks like people have been posting on it since Friday! Was that just staff? I missed out on 44 pages of posts. (Maybe if I actually read some of the 44 pages, I would answer my own question.)


----------



## Finnie

Oh, but I did check out my main roost, the turkey talk thread, and that seems to be going well. I discovered I can post multiple photos from my phone at once! If that were the only improvement, it would all be worth it!!


----------



## JRNash

I couldn't post yet.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

JRNash said:


> I couldn't post yet.


There's a secret link being passed around that allows you on. It's been posted in a few places like my new members post on this site.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Not sure I can give this out @JRNash 

http://209.222.104.187/

Put that in your browser


----------



## Nifty

Yup, it's all good! We're on the new site and still testing things before we move the website URL over.


----------



## Sannabelle

For some reason when I go to the new site via the link you posted in the updates forum, I have to reset my password, but the email never gets to me ☹️ 

It's my fault I don't remember my password but do you have any clues as to why the password reset email doesn't come to me?

Thank you!


----------



## Nifty

Check your spam box. If not in there, PM me and I'll reset your password.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Every time I go on the new site, it says "Error: you do not have permission" or something along those lines. What do I do? Thank you for your time Nifty!


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Have subscriptions/watched forums been transferred over yet?? They aren't showing up on the new site...


----------



## Nifty

Anybody having problems logging on, go here: http://xf.backyardchickens.com

If when you try to login there it doesn't work, message me with the URL of the page you're on, the steps you took, the exact message on the screen, and your email address.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

ITS UP AND RUNNING!!!
The NEW BYC!!!!

www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## kwhites634

DwayneNLiz said:


> ITS UP AND RUNNING!!!
> The NEW BYC!!!!
> 
> www.backyardchickens.com


Never know it from here. Still waiting for a p/w reset request email...only been 6 min this time...over an hour last time.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

My PM's from during the conversion aren't showing either. Will they?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

WHOOPS! Getting watched forums mixed up with watched threads...my bad


----------



## crsch1888

It's telling me too many redirects accured when I try to get on there.


----------



## Finnie

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> My PM's from during the conversion aren't showing either. Will they?


No. Nifty said anything done on the old forum during the conversion won't be saved.


----------



## Finnie

Is BYH going to keep this chicken section going, or will it be closed?

Thank you Nifty and staff for all your hard work. I bet it isn't over yet, though, is it?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Every time I go to the new BYC it brings me too the old one!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Never mind!


----------



## TJChickens

No matter how I try to get there, this is what I get...

"The page isn’t redirecting properly
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies."


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I get the message, "www.backyardchickens.com has redirected too many times"


----------



## mbphotos09

Whoop whoop!!! Thank you Nifty and the BYC team for all your hard work!!


----------



## karenerwin

How do I get to the new BYC site? When I click on my old link, I get a blank page. 2 days ago, it was still taking me to the old site where I was waiting for news that would tell me how to get to the new site & that it was up and ready to be used.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

karenerwin said:


> How do I get to the new BYC site? When I click on my old link, I get a blank page. 2 days ago, it was still taking me to the old site where I was waiting for news that would tell me how to get to the new site & that it was up and ready to be used.


Google search backyard chickens


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Finnie said:


> Is BYH going to keep this chicken section going, or will it be closed?
> 
> Thank you Nifty and staff for all your hard work. I bet it isn't over yet, though, is it?


  good question for @Nifty 


ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I get the message, "www.backyardchickens.com has redirected too many times"


  were you able to get in??


TJChickens said:


> No matter how I try to get there, this is what I get...
> 
> "The page isn’t redirecting properly
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies."


 were you able to get in??


----------



## TJChickens

DwayneNLiz said:


> good question for @Nifty
> were you able to get in??
> were you able to get in??


No, I still can't get in.


----------



## kdogg331

Have you tried just typing the address or googling backyardchickens? 

If so and it still doesnt work i think @Nifty should be able to help


----------



## TJChickens

Thanks, No I still can't get in. If I can't figure it out, I'll have to ask him for help I guess.


----------



## TJChickens

@Nifty 
This is the page I get no matter which route I try to use to get to BYC.... Cookies are allowed as far as I can tell. Can you help? Thank you!

"The page isn’t redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

    This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies."


----------



## kdogg331

That stinks  i hope you can get in!

Have you tried clearing your history/cache or tried getting on using a different browser?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I have tried EVERYTHING! NIFTY!, PLEASE HELP US GET IN!!!!!


----------



## kdogg331

That really sucks 

So even on a different browser besides firefox it doesnt work? Like chrome, internet explorer, etc.?

Very strange!

I really hope you can get in soon.  

I hope @Nifty sees this soon and can help you


----------



## TJChickens

Seems that the security may be the issue? My firewall is saying no way!


----------



## kdogg331

Btw sorry for tagging you so much nifty lol

But i hope you guys get in soon!

I posted over on BYC for you guys since I am Nifty is very busy over there


----------



## Kiki

TJChickens said:


> Seems that the security may be the issue? My firewall is saying no way!


Are you trying on a computer or phone?
Do you know how to take a screen shot?


----------



## Kiki

Anyone else still having trouble signing in over on BYC?


----------



## TJChickens

kdogg331 said:


> Btw sorry for tagging you so much nifty lol
> 
> But i hope you guys get in soon!
> 
> I posted over on BYC for you guys since I am Nifty is very busy over there


Thank you for the help kdogg


----------



## TJChickens

Kiki said:


> Are you trying on a computer or phone?
> Do you know how to take a screen shot?


Computer, I don't have a  phone.


----------



## kdogg331

No problem


----------



## kdogg331

You've tried this right?

https://www.backyardchickens.com/th...changing-your-forum-password-or-email.280709/


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Doesn't work


----------



## Kiki

karenerwin said:


> How do I get to the new BYC site? When I click on my old link, I get a blank page. 2 days ago, it was still taking me to the old site where I was waiting for news that would tell me how to get to the new site & that it was up and ready to be used.


www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Doesn't work


can you take a picture of your screen when you type www.backyardchickens.com into your browser and hit enter.
A picture of this ^ screen.


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Doesn't work


What is your USERNAME on BYC?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

OK, will do


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Same as here


----------



## Kiki

TJChickens said:


> Computer, I don't have a  phone.


Do you know how to take a screen shot?
Or can you take a picture of your screen...and upload it here?

Or is neither of these possible?

What version is your browser....(the thing you click on to open the internet)


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Sorry I can't take a screenshot. It says this,

This page isn't working
www.backyardchickens.com redirected you too many times.

I use Amazon Silk


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Doesn't work


   is this you over there?
Have you found the email from BYC requesting you to verify your email address yet?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Yes, that is me. I don't think so.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I can't even get on BYC to log in


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

No, no email


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Can you please tell my friends on BYC to meet me over here? They are on the TroyerGals chat thread. Thank you!


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Can you please tell my friends on BYC to meet me over here? They are on the TroyerGals chat thread. Thank you!


I will go tell them in a minute.
Nifty (the owner of BYC) JUST told me that there was a bug earlier......
He said to CLEAR your internet cache and try again.
Do you know how to do this?
If not I can walk you through it.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I have tried that, it just keeps telling me that it redirected too many times.


----------



## Kiki

I posted in that thread for you...let them know you are missing them and should be home soon..I asked if someone could come keep you comfy over here for now too.

No one has posted in that thread since about 2 hours ago


----------



## Kiki

You may not being cleaning everything out correctly.
Close everything...even this page you are logged into BYH on..
Clear everything..then try again.
you are on a tablet?
can you download the app in the app store?
it's free.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

OK, thank you soooo..... much for your help! I posted a new conversation for Nifty. Thanks again!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

OK, I'll try the app!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

App just brings me to the old BYC where no one has posted for 8 days


----------



## CinnamonEli

Hey!


----------



## Kiki

I am convinced this is a problem with your device.
Delete the app ...uninstall it
then re download it.
Someone just mentioned they were not able to sign in using SILK..but had no problems signing in with the app


----------



## Kiki

CinnamonEli said:


> Hey!


Are you from Troyers?


----------



## Kiki

I hate to just leave you here...I really want to see you back with your friends..
I just don't have anything more to offer.
I hope you get it figured out soon!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Hey Chicken lover!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Kiki said:


> I hate to just leave you here...I really want to see you back with your friends..
> I just don't have anything more to offer.
> I hope you get it figured out soon!


 Thank you for your help!


----------



## Kiki

OK GREAT your buddy made it over.
Ill see you later.
Have a great evening!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I deleted it and then reinstalled it. Same thing! I miss home!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Kiki said:


> Are you from Troyers?


Yup!


ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Hey Chicken lover!


Hey!  What's the problem with BYC?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Kiki said:


> OK GREAT your buddy made it over.
> Ill see you later.
> Have a great evening!


 Thanks a again


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CinnamonEli said:


> Yup!
> 
> Hey!  What's the problem with BYC?


 It just keeps telling me that it redirected me too many times


----------



## TAH

Have you tried changing your password?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Then I downloaded the app twice, and it me too the old BYC!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

@TAH I can't even get on BYC


----------



## CinnamonEli

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> It just keeps telling me that it redirected me too many times


Strange.  I didn't have any problems logging in.  Did you try restarting your device, clearing cache, logging in on a different device?


----------



## CinnamonEli

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Then I downloaded the app twice, and it me too the old BYC!


You're sure it's the old byc?  They look pretty similar


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> @TAH I can't even get on BYC


Oh, are your settings to where you can get a email if I pm you from byc?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Can't login on different device, our computer is broke. Tryed all the other stuff.


----------



## CinnamonEli

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Can't login on different device, our computer is broke. Tryed all the other stuff.


Hmmm I don't know.  Did you pm any mods here?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CinnamonEli said:


> You're sure it's the old byc?  They look pretty similar


 Yup says no one has posted in 8 days.



TAH said:


> Oh, are your settings to where you can get a email if I pm you from byc?


 No, sadly.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CinnamonEli said:


> Hmmm I don't know.  Did you pm any mods here?


 PMed Nifty


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## CinnamonEli

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> PMed Nifty


Good.  Hopefully he can get it straightened out because I don't know what else to say to try.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Me too


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Hasn't been on since yesterday though.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I miss home!


----------



## CinnamonEli

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I miss home!



I have to log off for the night, but I can PM nifty on BYC and let him know you are having problems with BYC and tell him you sent him a PM here.


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I miss home!


I don't know what to do!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Just sent nifty a pm on byc!


----------



## TAH

Just thought of something... Do you have any emails from them that you could try to get on thru?


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Then I downloaded the app twice, and it me too the old BYC!


you are not doing this correctly.
The OLD BYC does not even exist anymore so there is no way it can take you there.



Tap “Web” to open the Browser.
Tap the button at the bottom of the screen, then select “Settings“.
Scroll down and select “Clear all cookie data“, “Clear cache” or “Clear history” as desired.
A dialog should appear where you can confirm your selection. Tap “OK” to proceed.

Have you done these steps?


----------



## Kiki

Clear All Cookie Data: You can tap this setting, and then in the Clear dialog box that appears, tap OK to clear all cookies from your device.


Clear Cache: Any computing device holds information in its cache to help it redisplay a page you’ve visited recently, for example. To clear out that cache, which can also free up some memory on your Kindle Fire HD, tap OK.


Clear History: Your Silk browser retains a history of your browsing activity to make it easy for you to revisit a site. However, it’s possible for others who view your browsing history to draw conclusions about your online habits. To clear your history, tap OK in this setting.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Ty


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

I am almost positive this will fix your problem.
Watch the vid to make sure you are doing it correctly.  After you do it...TURN your deice OFF....
restart it.
Then open silk. and type in www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## Kiki

It's driving me nuts that you can't get back on...I felt bad leaving you...Ima try again to help.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Thank you all I'm home!


----------



## Kiki

You have to be careful what you click on or what you open (links) people send you...there are many bad people who send viruses that can mess up your device.


----------



## TAH

@ChickenCowboy02 Can you get on thru this link?  https://www.backyardchickens.com/


----------



## Kiki

What did you do?
I must know.


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Thank you all I'm home!


Yay!!!!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Kiki said:


> What did you do?
> I must know.


 I refreshed the app


----------



## CinnamonEli

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I refreshed the app


Glad you got it working!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Not out of the woods yet It says I have insufficient privileges to post!


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Not out of the woods yet It says I have insufficient privileges to post!


this is because you must check on the link in the verify email.
click on forgot your password and it will resend you them email


----------



## Kiki

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Not out of the woods yet It says I have insufficient privileges to post!


this is because you must check on the link in the verify email.
click on forgot your password and it will resend you them email


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

It didn't send!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I'm back to square one. It says the same thing. And the app isn't working. I give up. Chickenlover, please tell all the peeps on Troyers that I miss em.


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> you are not doing this correctly.
> The OLD BYC does not even exist anymore so there is no way it can take you there.
> 
> 
> 
> Tap “Web” to open the Browser.
> Tap the button at the bottom of the screen, then select “Settings“.
> Scroll down and select “Clear all cookie data“, “Clear cache” or “Clear history” as desired.
> A dialog should appear where you can confirm your selection. Tap “OK” to proceed.
> 
> Have you done these steps?



Actually if its the BYC app Nifty said it doesnt work with the new site/software/server so to delete it but they're going to develop a new one eventually. So if they mean the BYC app then yes it does take them to the old site. If they mean the Amazon silk app then yes it's weird


----------



## kdogg331

Hey chicken cowboy, can you download chrome on your tablet? A different browser might solve the problem. It's easy, should be in the app store or you can download it online


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

OK, I'll try it!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I can't. I'll wait to 3 am. That's when our data usage is unlimited.


----------



## kdogg331

Okay sounds good. 

And i hope you can get your computer fixed soon too


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Thanks!


----------



## kdogg331

No problem


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I don't know. BYC works sometimes, then if you tap on a thread. Poof! Your out and it says Backyard chickens redirected you too many times.


----------



## kdogg331

That stinks 

I'm guessing it's the device or browser :/


----------



## TJChickens

Hi. I'm still stuck here too. My kindle is acting just like yours. My computer isn't any better. Can't get on BYC at all.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Nifty help us!


----------



## TAH

I will get my kindle and see if it does the same! I haven't logged in on it yet...


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Thanks


----------



## TAH

I can log in and post with no issues on my Kindle. 

This is getting really....


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## eggbert420

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I don't know. BYC works sometimes, then if you tap on a thread. Poof! Your out and it says Backyard chickens redirected you too many times.


  same thing was happening to me. I switched browsers to Google chrome and now it works great.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

OK, I'll try that.


----------



## TJChickens

My computer still says this...

"The page isn’t redirecting properly
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies."

My Kindle says the same as Chickencowboy's kindle.

I have dumped all history and cookies off of both. Turned off, restarted, used a different browser.
Don't know what else to do.


----------



## eggbert420

Try google chrome its the only browser that would work for me.


----------



## TJChickens

Thanks, I just tried, it won't work either.


----------



## Nifty

Those having problems, please send me a PM here with the following:

Device type you are on (phone, tablet, computer) and what kind
Browser version
The exact problem, error, etc. you are getting
The URL of the page giving you the problem
If you've tried another device.


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> Actually if its the BYC app Nifty said it doesnt work with the new site/software/server so to delete it but they're going to develop a new one eventually. So if they mean the BYC app then yes it does take them to the old site. If they mean the Amazon silk app then yes it's weird


I just downloaded the app and I am able to see/use the "new" BYC on it???


----------



## Kiki

COWBOY...just in:   TRY THIS:

Some really interesting info / help from another member:

"We just now got it to work. The problem was in our Hughesnet Gen 4 modem. It was caching old IPs without us knowing it was. We simply unplugged it and let it reboot. Problem solved. It took me right to the new site when I typed in the address. Up until then we had cleared cookies, went incognito, nothing worked. We were almost ready to try Voo Doo, LOL.

If anybody else is having the same problem and they have rural internet, tell them to reboot the modem especially if they have Hughes."


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> I just downloaded the app and I am able to see/use the "new" BYC on it???



Really? Maybe they changed it then or got it to work after all or got a new app or something haha 

I just know Nifty had initially said it wouldn't work but maybe they got it to


----------



## TJChickens

Kiki said:


> COWBOY...just in:   TRY THIS:
> 
> Some really interesting info / help from another member:
> 
> "We just now got it to work. The problem was in our Hughesnet Gen 4 modem. It was caching old IPs without us knowing it was. We simply unplugged it and let it reboot. Problem solved. It took me right to the new site when I typed in the address. Up until then we had cleared cookies, went incognito, nothing worked. We were almost ready to try Voo Doo, LOL.
> 
> If anybody else is having the same problem and they have rural internet, tell them to reboot the modem especially if they have Hughes."


This may have been my problem. I'm on Hughes, very rural. When I booted up this morning, I was able to get BYC on the computer.  I haven't tried the kindle yet.
Thank you for hanging in there with us!


----------



## kdogg331

Sorry, deleted because nevermind, it works now lol

And I LOVE that you can delete posts here haha


----------



## Ginger's Goats

Hey, 
Um, I'm not sure this is a huge problem, but could you fix the "New" tag? It says posts from like, May, are "New" And it's not a huge problem but it's kinda confusing  
Also could someone please point out where the "Create Thread" Button is? I've looked for days and still can't seem to find it 

~Thanks


----------



## greybeard

Ginger's Goats said:


> Hey,
> Um, I'm not sure this is a huge problem, but could you fix the "New" tag? It says posts from like, May, are "New" And it's not a huge problem but it's kinda confusing
> Also could someone please point out where the "Create Thread" Button is? I've looked for days and still can't seem to find it
> 
> ~Thanks


----------

